# Candidati per accoppiarsi con Simy



## zadig (13 Maggio 2015)

Si rende necessario un thread per valutare gli utenti che vorrebbero accoppiarsi con Simy.

Lei la conoscete... ha anche due begli occhi ed una bella vocina ed è desiderosa di formare una famiglia con tanti tanti bambini. Anche concepirli è una cosa che gradisce.
Amante della casa, cucina da dio, fedele, lavoratrice, ama gli animali, anche a due zampe.

Ora non siate timidi e candidatevi, ovviamente elencando le vostre doti.
A voi.


----------



## Simy (13 Maggio 2015)

Dissento sui bambini... fai il serio


----------



## zadig (13 Maggio 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> Dissento sui bambini... fai il serio


concentriamoci sui tentativi per il concepimento...
Qualunque maschio sano di mente pensa a quelli.

Tranquilla, sei in una botte de fero!


----------



## Bender (13 Maggio 2015)

ok mi candido


----------



## zadig (13 Maggio 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> ok mi candido


manco morto: respinto. Lei vuole un maschio.
Avanti un altro.


----------



## Bender (13 Maggio 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> manco morto: respinto. Lei vuole un maschio.
> Avanti un altro.


per l'anagrafe sono di sesso maschile,ho diritto almeno ad entrare in lista, e poi lei è una ragazza seria, capirà i mie buoni propositi


----------



## zadig (13 Maggio 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> per l'anagrafe sono di sesso maschile,ho diritto almeno ad entrare in lista, e poi lei è una ragazza seria, capirà i mie buoni propositi


eh, ma per diventare adatto a Simy devi crescere ancora un bel po' (no, non con i tiramisù) e farti venire i calli al cazzo.


----------



## Simy (13 Maggio 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> concentriamoci sui tentativi per il concepimento...
> *Qualunque maschio sano di mente pensa a quelli.
> *
> Tranquilla, sei in una botte de fero!



:risata:


----------



## Tradito? (13 Maggio 2015)

non ho avuto la fortuna di vedere i suoi occhi però mi candido lo stesso


----------



## zadig (13 Maggio 2015)

Tradito? ha detto:


> non ho avuto la fortuna di vedere i suoi occhi però mi candido lo stesso


beh ma Simy è come fosse mia sorella, quindi se la vuoi devi prima dire chi sei, le tue doti, i tuoi difetti...


----------



## Caciottina (13 Maggio 2015)

solo uomini oppure anche se non soprattutto donne?


----------



## Spot (13 Maggio 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> Si rende necessario un thread per valutare gli utenti che vorrebbero accoppiarsi con Simy.
> 
> Lei la conoscete... ha anche due begli occhi ed una bella vocina ed è desiderosa di formare una famiglia con tanti tanti bambini. Anche concepirli è una cosa che gradisce.
> Amante della casa, *cucina da dio*, fedele, lavoratrice, ama gli animali, anche a due zampe.
> ...


Mi accodo a caciottina.
Accettate anche candidature femminili?


----------



## Simy (13 Maggio 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> solo uomini oppure anche se non soprattutto donne?





SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Mi accodo a caciottina.
> Accettate anche candidature femminili?



emh... a me piacciono i cannoli però.. 
cioè se volete vi invito a pranzo..


----------



## Simy (13 Maggio 2015)

Tradito? ha detto:


> non ho avuto la fortuna di vedere i suoi occhi però mi candido lo stesso


stessa cosa detta a Homer: non ti sei perso nulla


----------



## Caciottina (13 Maggio 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> emh... a me piacciono i cannoli però..
> cioè se volete vi invito a pranzo..


ma noi ci fermeremmo volentieri anche a cena....
e colazione


----------



## Simy (13 Maggio 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> ma noi ci fermeremmo volentieri anche a cena....
> e colazione


vabbè per quello no problem, mi piace cucinare


----------



## Caciottina (13 Maggio 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> vabbè per quello no problem, mi piace cucinare


EPPERO' COSI NON MI AIUTI:rotfl:


----------



## Tradito? (13 Maggio 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> stessa cosa detta a Homer: non ti sei perso nulla


Perchè ho gia' perso?


----------



## Scaredheart (13 Maggio 2015)

Boh, forse dico una fesseria, però io ti vedrei bene con Stark! E' un uomo ironico, simpatico, intelligente, da sposare, e tu pure una donna da sposare, boh mi sono sempre fatta questo film mentale, ora grazie a Zadig ho trovato dove postarlo! 

Insomma avete la mia benedizione! apa:


----------



## Tradito? (13 Maggio 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> beh ma Simy è come fosse mia sorella, quindi se la vuoi devi prima dire chi sei, le tue doti, i tuoi difetti...


Come doti sono bello ricco ed intelligente
i difetti: sono troppo buono, troppo sensibile, troppo rispettoso delle donne


----------



## Homer (13 Maggio 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> Si rende necessario un thread per valutare gli utenti che vorrebbero accoppiarsi con Simy.
> 
> Lei la conoscete... ha anche due begli occhi ed una bella vocina ed è desiderosa di formare una famiglia con tanti tanti bambini. Anche concepirli è una cosa che gradisce.
> Amante della casa, cucina da dio, fedele, lavoratrice, ama gli animali, anche a due zampe.
> ...


Chi sceglie le candidature??


----------



## banshee (13 Maggio 2015)

Tradito? ha detto:


> Come doti sono bello ricco ed intelligente
> i difetti: sono troppo buono, troppo sensibile, troppo rispettoso delle donne


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (13 Maggio 2015)

*SI*



Scaredheart ha detto:


> Boh, forse dico una fesseria, però io ti vedrei bene con Stark! E' un uomo ironico, simpatico, intelligente, da sposare, e tu pure una donna da sposare, boh mi sono sempre fatta questo film mentale, ora grazie a Zadig ho trovato dove postarlo!
> 
> Insomma avete la mia benedizione! apa:



Scare....mi piaci....!:up:


----------



## Vincent Vega (13 Maggio 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> Si rende necessario un thread per valutare gli utenti che vorrebbero accoppiarsi con Simy.
> 
> Lei la conoscete... *ha anche due begli occhi ed una bella vocina *ed è desiderosa di formare una famiglia con tanti tanti bambini. Anche concepirli è una cosa che gradisce.
> Amante della casa, cucina da dio, fedele, lavoratrice, ama gli animali, anche a due zampe.
> ...


Beh, l'annuncio è finalizzato all'accoppiamento, quindi tutto ciò che serve è il neretto, più l'emoticon omonima, più un cervello. Ah: utilissimi i post su giochini sessuali, che condivido 
Io non sono bello, ma lo ammetto.
Non sono ricco, e lo ammetto.
Ma non sono neanche paraculo, e ci si sa.

Ah, ora i calli al cazzo non so, ma mi sottopongo a visita preventiva dinanzi a Collegio che abbia adeguata esperienza in materia!


----------



## Bender (13 Maggio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Scare....mi piaci....!:up:


ci credo dopo che ti ha detto del culo:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## ologramma (13 Maggio 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> Si rende necessario un thread per valutare gli utenti che vorrebbero accoppiarsi con Simy.
> 
> Lei la conoscete... ha anche due begli occhi ed una bella vocina ed è desiderosa di formare una famiglia con tanti tanti bambini. Anche concepirli è una cosa che gradisce.
> Amante della casa, cucina da dio, fedele, lavoratrice, ama gli animali, anche a due zampe.
> ...


Sarebbe un onore candidarmi ma dato che ho la mia età  penso di chiedere a Simy di candidarmi , padre permettendo, di accompagnarla all'altare in caso la cosa sfociasse in un bel matrimonio, quindi è inutile dire le mie doti credo che siano superflue


----------



## Simy (13 Maggio 2015)

Tradito? ha detto:


> Perchè ho gia' perso?



no, nel senso che non ti sei perso nulla non vedendo gli occhi


----------



## Simy (13 Maggio 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> EPPERO' COSI NON MI AIUTI:rotfl:


se vuoi la mia porta è aperta


----------



## ologramma (13 Maggio 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> no, nel senso che non ti sei perso nulla non vedendo gli occhi


Modesta:up:


----------



## free (13 Maggio 2015)

Tradito? ha detto:


> Come doti sono bello ricco ed intelligente
> i difetti: sono troppo buono, troppo sensibile, troppo rispettoso delle donne



ma davvero?


----------



## Homer (13 Maggio 2015)

free ha detto:


> ma davvero?



Free, non saltare la fila, mettiti in coda


----------



## Simy (13 Maggio 2015)

Homer ha detto:


> Chi sceglie le candidature??


Zadig




Vincent Vega ha detto:


> Beh, l'annuncio è finalizzato all'accoppiamento, quindi tutto ciò che serve è il neretto, più l'emoticon omonima, più un cervello. Ah: utilissimi i post su giochini sessuali, che condivido
> Io non sono bello, ma lo ammetto.
> Non sono ricco, e lo ammetto.
> Ma non sono neanche paraculo, e ci si sa.
> ...


----------



## Simy (13 Maggio 2015)

Tradito? ha detto:


> Come doti sono bello ricco ed intelligente
> i difetti: sono troppo buono, troppo sensibile, troppo rispettoso delle donne


prendo nota :saggio:


----------



## Simy (13 Maggio 2015)

Homer ha detto:


> Free, non saltare la fila, mettiti in coda



quale coda? questo è il mio thread.


----------



## free (13 Maggio 2015)

Homer ha detto:


> Free, non saltare la fila, mettiti in coda


non avevo mai letto nulla di simile, mi pare


----------



## zadig (13 Maggio 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> solo uomini oppure anche se non soprattutto donne?





SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Mi accodo a caciottina.
> Accettate anche candidature femminili?


certo, ma ovviamente prima devo vedervi in azione.
Oltre ad avere la dura necessità di visionare vostre pics come mamma vi ha fatte.


----------



## Nicka (13 Maggio 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> certo, ma ovviamente prima devo vedervi in azione.
> *Oltre ad avere la dura necessità di visionare vostre pics come mamma vi ha fatte.*


Mi comincia a venire il serio dubbio che tu sia qui solo per raccattare foto delle utentesse per farci cose zozze...
Ne stai visionando un po' troppe a parer mio...


----------



## zadig (13 Maggio 2015)

Tradito? ha detto:


> Come doti sono bello ricco ed intelligente
> i difetti: sono troppo buono, troppo sensibile, troppo rispettoso delle donne


ed allora perchè ti hanno tradito?
Cazzo piccolo?

Respinto.
Anche per il troppo rispettoso, alla bender.


----------



## zadig (13 Maggio 2015)

Homer ha detto:


> Chi sceglie le candidature??


Homer, dammi retta e candidati.
Ho la sensazione che hai parecchi requisiti per Simy....


----------



## Spot (13 Maggio 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> ma noi ci fermeremmo volentieri anche a cena....
> e colazione


Quotone! 



Simy ha detto:


> emh... a me piacciono i cannoli però..
> cioè se volete vi invito a pranzo..


Il cannolo lo si prende in prestito, non c'è problema.


----------



## zadig (13 Maggio 2015)

Vincent Vega ha detto:


> Beh, l'annuncio è finalizzato all'accoppiamento, quindi tutto ciò che serve è il neretto, più l'emoticon omonima, più un cervello. Ah: utilissimi i post su giochini sessuali, che condivido
> Io non sono bello, ma lo ammetto.
> Non sono ricco, e lo ammetto.
> Ma non sono neanche paraculo, e ci si sa.
> ...


Ho preso visione della tua candidatura.
Prova a dire "forza Roma".


----------



## Homer (13 Maggio 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> Homer, dammi retta e candidati.
> Ho la sensazione che hai parecchi requisiti per Simy....



Sto in ansia, la responsabilità è troppa.......io taglio la corda :scared::scared:


----------



## Homer (13 Maggio 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> Ho preso visione della tua candidatura.
> *Prova a dire "forza Roma".*



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Stardo....


----------



## Traccia (13 Maggio 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> ed allora perchè ti hanno tradito?
> Cazzo piccolo?
> 
> Respinto.
> Anche per il troppo rispettoso, alla bender.


eh ma se respingi tutti chi ci rimane?
:singleeye:
cattivo


----------



## zadig (13 Maggio 2015)

ologramma ha detto:


> Sarebbe un onore candidarmi ma dato che ho la mia età  penso di chiedere a Simy di candidarmi , padre permettendo, di accompagnarla all'altare in caso la cosa sfociasse in un bel matrimonio, quindi è inutile dire le mie doti credo che siano superflue


no, sei troppo cerchiobottista.

Respinto.


----------



## oscuro (13 Maggio 2015)

*però*

Interessante........


----------



## ologramma (13 Maggio 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> no, sei troppo *cerchiobottista.*
> 
> Respinto.


Solo come papa ma mi spieghi la parola evidenziata so romano ma no lo mai sentita


----------



## zadig (13 Maggio 2015)

free ha detto:


> non avevo mai letto nulla di simile, mi pare


apprezzo l'intraprendenza del saltare le file: sono romano, in mezzo alla gente che vuole fare paraculate ci vivo.
Manda pure le tue pics desnuda.


----------



## zadig (13 Maggio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Mi comincia a venire il serio dubbio che tu sia qui solo per raccattare foto delle utentesse per farci cose zozze...
> Ne stai visionando un po' troppe a parer mio...


beh uniamo l'utile al dilettevole... mica è un reato!


----------



## zadig (13 Maggio 2015)

Homer ha detto:


> Sto in ansia, la responsabilità è troppa.......io taglio la corda :scared::scared:


non te ne andare proprio quando l'affare si ingrossa, dai!


----------



## free (13 Maggio 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> apprezzo l'intraprendenza del saltare le file: sono romano, in mezzo alla gente che vuole fare paraculate ci vivo.
> Manda pure le tue pics desnuda.


a tradito? è troppo rispettoso, mi tornerebbe indietro!


----------



## zadig (13 Maggio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Interessante........


Oscuro, tu ovviamente sei il candidato ideale di default... 
Da te non voglio nemmeno la provvigione di sensale, dai!


----------



## zadig (13 Maggio 2015)

Traccia ha detto:


> eh ma se respingi tutti chi ci rimane?
> :singleeye:
> cattivo


la crema della crema, ovvio!


----------



## Simy (13 Maggio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Interessante........



cosa sarebbe interessante?


----------



## zadig (13 Maggio 2015)

free ha detto:


> a tradito? è troppo rispettoso, mi tornerebbe indietro!


mi sacrifico io, tranquilla!


----------



## Traccia (13 Maggio 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> la crema della crema, ovvio!


eh ma secondo me tu fai fuori pure quella
dillo che non vuoi che si accoppi che sei gelosone


----------



## Stark72 (13 Maggio 2015)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> Boh, forse dico una fesseria, però io ti vedrei bene con Stark! E' un uomo ironico, simpatico, intelligente, da sposare, e tu pure una donna da sposare, boh mi sono sempre fatta questo film mentale, ora grazie a Zadig ho trovato dove postarlo!
> 
> Insomma avete la mia benedizione! apa:



Beh ti ringrazio di avermi accostato a Simy che in effetti è una ragazza davvero rara e fin troppo delicata e gentile
Diciamo che la mia capocciona malandata e il mio cuore rattoppato, al momento tendono verso una persona che è entrata nella mia vita in punta di piedi, con delicatezza 
No, non sto con nessuno, non ho scabrose e clamorose rivelazioni. Però fa bene avere qualcuno che ti frulla per la testa e io non sono tipo da “_two gusti is meglio che one”_


----------



## Vincent Vega (13 Maggio 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> Ho preso visione della tua candidatura.
> Prova a dire "forza Roma".


zadig. qui si parlava di curve. Ma se sono quelle dell'Olimpico, mi ritiro...avevo capito che erano quelle di Simy!


----------



## Simy (13 Maggio 2015)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Beh ti ringrazio di avermi accostato a Simy che in effetti è una ragazza davvero rara e fin troppo delicata e gentile
> Diciamo che la mia capocciona malandata e il mio cuore rattoppato, al momento tendono verso una persona che è entrata nella mia vita in punta di piedi, con delicatezza
> No, non sto con nessuno, non ho scabrose e clamorose rivelazioni. Però fa bene avere qualcuno che ti frulla per la testa e io non sono tipo da “_two gusti is meglio che one”_


:abbraccio:


----------



## Homer (13 Maggio 2015)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Beh ti ringrazio di avermi accostato a Simy che in effetti è una ragazza davvero rara e fin troppo delicata e gentile
> Diciamo che la mia capocciona malandata e il mio cuore rattoppato, *al momento tendono verso una persona che è entrata nella mia vita in punta di piedi, con delicatezza*
> No, non sto con nessuno, non ho scabrose e clamorose rivelazioni. Però fa bene avere qualcuno che ti frulla per la testa e io non sono tipo da “_two gusti is meglio che one”_



Bravo Stark, però ogni tanto va gonfiata. Se vuoi ti presto la pompetta che avevo a corredo con la mia....


----------



## zadig (13 Maggio 2015)

Traccia ha detto:


> eh ma secondo me tu fai fuori pure quella
> dillo che non vuoi che si accoppi che sei gelosone


Geloso? Ma neanche un po', e questo da quando ho preso una bella legnata (a causa della gelosia) ai tempi della mia prima storia seria.
Cerco di essere severo nella selezione perchè il vincitore deve ben sapere quanto è bona la simy con le pere.


----------



## Traccia (13 Maggio 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> Geloso? Ma neanche un po', e questo da quando ho preso una bella legnata (a causa della gelosia) ai tempi della mia prima storia seria.
> Cerco di essere severo nella selezione perchè il vincitore deve ben sapere quanto è bona la simy con le pere.


giusto!!! :up::up::up:
solo il meglio.


----------



## oscuro (13 Maggio 2015)

*Si*



zadig ha detto:


> Oscuro, tu ovviamente sei il candidato ideale di default...
> Da te non voglio nemmeno la provvigione di sensale, dai!



Convinto?


----------



## zadig (13 Maggio 2015)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Beh ti ringrazio di avermi accostato a Simy che in effetti è una ragazza davvero rara e fin troppo delicata e gentile
> Diciamo che la mia capocciona malandata e il mio cuore rattoppato, al momento tendono verso una persona che è entrata nella mia vita in punta di piedi, con delicatezza
> No, non sto con nessuno, non ho scabrose e clamorose rivelazioni. Però fa bene avere qualcuno che ti frulla per la testa e io non sono tipo da “_two gusti is meglio che one”_


tralasciando che era in punta di piedi perchè aveva i tacchi da 12... immagino che per te dire "forza Roma" non sia un problema.
E questo è un punto a tuo favore e che è propedeutico ad una sana convivenza (ha pure una bella casa...).
Però sei avvocato, quindi devo andarci cauto con te...
Convincimi.


----------



## zadig (13 Maggio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Convinto?


certo.


----------



## zadig (13 Maggio 2015)

Vincent Vega ha detto:


> zadig. qui si parlava di curve. Ma se sono quelle dell'Olimpico, mi ritiro...avevo capito che erano quelle di Simy!



Io sono ateo di calcio, quindi della Roma (squadra) non me ne frega una cippa.
Ma, ipotizzando che sei parecchio tifoso del Milan (ad esempio) come ti troveresti con una romanista sfegatata, pure se gnocca?
Non nascerebbero liti, con conseguente smaronamento qui su tradinet?


----------



## zadig (13 Maggio 2015)

Homer ha detto:


> Bravo Stark, però ogni tanto va gonfiata. Se vuoi ti presto la pompetta che avevo a corredo con la mia....


Hooooomeeeer... non ritirarti che hai delle buone carte da giocare, si capisce benissimo!


----------



## Vincent Vega (13 Maggio 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> Io sono ateo di calcio, quindi della Roma (squadra) non me ne frega una cippa.
> Ma, ipotizzando che sei parecchio tifoso del Milan (ad esempio) come ti troveresti con una romanista sfegatata, pure se gnocca?
> Non nascerebbero liti, con conseguente smaronamento qui su tradinet?


Milan? non scherzare, Zadig.........io sono napoletano. Ma il fatto che tu non lo sappia, dimostra che non smarono.


----------



## zadig (13 Maggio 2015)

Vincent Vega ha detto:


> Milan? non scherzare, Zadig.........io sono napoletano. Ma il fatto che tu non lo sappia, dimostra che non smarono.


mi faccio sempre i cazzacci miei, quindi non sapevo fossi napoletano. e se lo sapevo me ne sono dimenticato! 

Ok, ma se tifi Napoli e lei tifa Roma, che succede?
Provo a cercare di immedesimarmi in un tifoso scatenato: credo la manderei affanculo se parla male della mia squadra...


----------



## Homer (13 Maggio 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> Hooooomeeeer... non ritirarti che hai delle buone carte da giocare, si capisce benissimo!



Ok, mi gioco sta coppia d'assi che ho in mezzo alle gambe, se va come deve andare faccio "scopa":....:rotfl::rotfl:



PS. La coppia d'assi con la scopa però non c'entra un cazzo....


----------



## Fiammetta (13 Maggio 2015)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Beh ti ringrazio di avermi accostato a Simy che in effetti è una ragazza davvero rara e fin troppo delicata e gentile
> *Diciamo che la mia capocciona malandata e il mio cuore rattoppato, al momento tendono verso una persona che è entrata nella mia vita in punta di piedi, con delicatezza*
> No, non sto con nessuno, non ho scabrose e clamorose rivelazioni. Però fa bene avere qualcuno che ti frulla per la testa e io non sono tipo da “_two gusti is meglio che one”_


OT ooohhhh  benissimo!!!!  Bravo Starkuccio !!! fine OT :up:.... Per la,Simy candiderei OScuro


----------



## Nocciola (13 Maggio 2015)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Beh ti ringrazio di avermi accostato a Simy che in effetti è una ragazza davvero rara e fin troppo delicata e gentile
> Diciamo che la mia capocciona malandata e il mio cuore rattoppato, al momento tendono verso una persona che è entrata nella mia vita in punta di piedi, con delicatezza
> No, non sto con nessuno, non ho scabrose e clamorose rivelazioni. Però fa bene avere qualcuno che ti frulla per la testa e io non sono tipo da “_two gusti is meglio che one”_


Bella notizia


----------



## zadig (13 Maggio 2015)

Homer ha detto:


> Ok, mi gioco sta coppia d'assi che ho in mezzo alle gambe, se va come deve andare faccio "scopa":....:rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> 
> 
> PS. La coppia d'assi con la scopa però non c'entra un cazzo....


l'asso di bastoni c'entra sempre (e centra sempre)


----------



## zadig (13 Maggio 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> OT ooohhhh  benissimo!!!!  Bravo Starkuccio !!! fine OT :up:.... Per la,Simy candiderei OScuro


oscuro ha pure il jolly... capisciammè!


----------



## Homer (13 Maggio 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> l'asso di bastoni c'entra sempre (e centra sempre)


Cazzo vero......come ho potuto, come ho potuto.....:facepalm::facepalm:


----------



## oscuro (13 Maggio 2015)

*Aridajie*



zadig ha detto:


> oscuro ha pure il jolly... capisciammè!



Aridaje.Ma vi sembra bello?cioè voi mi state discriminando per le mie misure,come se le donne poi vanno dietro a ste cose...figurati simy...poi....ma che idea avete VOI delle donne?


----------



## zadig (13 Maggio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Aridaje.Ma vi sembra bello?cioè voi mi state discriminando per le mie misure,come se le donne poi vanno dietro a ste cose...figurati simy...poi....ma che idea avete VOI delle donne?


ma mica ho detto che simy è brava a saldare le mutande rinforzate in kevlar che usi tu...


----------



## oscuro (13 Maggio 2015)

*Zadig*



zadig ha detto:


> ma mica ho detto che simy è brava a saldare le mutande rinforzate in kevlar che usi tu...



Sono deluso,state mercificando le mie misure.Io non solo ho un problema fra le gambe e voi mi pijate per il culo?


----------



## Simy (13 Maggio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sono deluso,state mercificando le mie misure.Io non solo ho un problema fra le gambe e voi mi pijate per il culo?


ma ti sei candidato o no?


----------



## Simy (13 Maggio 2015)

Homer ha detto:


> Cazzo vero......come ho potuto, come ho potuto.....:facepalm::facepalm:



e tu? candidato o no?


----------



## Vincent Vega (13 Maggio 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> mi faccio sempre i cazzacci miei, quindi non sapevo fossi napoletano. e se lo sapevo me ne sono dimenticato!
> 
> Ok, ma se tifi Napoli e lei tifa Roma, che succede?
> Provo a cercare di immedesimarmi in un tifoso scatenato: credo la manderei affanculo se parla male della mia squadra...


io sono all'antica, con un pompino mi passa tutto...


----------



## Simy (13 Maggio 2015)

Vincent Vega ha detto:


> io sono all'antica, con un pompino mi passa tutto...


----------



## oscuro (13 Maggio 2015)

*No*



Vincent Vega ha detto:


> io sono all'antica, con un pompino mi passa tutto...



Io sono più difficile:un inculata fatta bene.


----------



## Nocciola (13 Maggio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io sono più difficile:un inculata fatta bene.


io so che tu sai


----------



## oscuro (13 Maggio 2015)

*SI*



farfalla ha detto:


> io so che tu sai


Io so bene per cosa candidarmi....giuro.


----------



## Simy (13 Maggio 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> io so che tu sai





oscuro ha detto:


> Io so bene per cosa candidarmi....giuro.



:incazzato:


----------



## Nocciola (13 Maggio 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> :incazzato:


ciccia, hai la fila di corteggiatori.
Oscuro non mi sembra tra i candidati
Non è che puoi avere tutto eh?


----------



## Nocciola (13 Maggio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io so bene per cosa candidarmi....giuro.


Verde


----------



## zadig (13 Maggio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sono deluso,state mercificando le mie misure.Io non solo ho un problema fra le gambe e voi mi pijate per il culo?


non sto mercificando... diciamo che sei la stele di Rosetta, la cartina tornasole, lo sculacciaculi di fiducia...


----------



## Simy (13 Maggio 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> ciccia, hai la fila di corteggiatori.
> *Oscuro non mi sembra tra i candidati*
> Non è che puoi avere tutto eh?


lo dici tu


----------



## zadig (13 Maggio 2015)

Vincent Vega ha detto:


> io sono all'antica, con un pompino mi passa tutto...


però essere troppo all'antica... mica vorrai che Simy vada in giro vestita di scuro, occhi in terra e che cammini muro muro, eh?
E poi ti perderesti vederla quando si dimena mentre balla...


----------



## Bender (13 Maggio 2015)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Beh ti ringrazio di avermi accostato a Simy che in effetti è una ragazza davvero rara e fin troppo delicata e gentile
> Diciamo che la mia capocciona malandata e il mio cuore rattoppato, al momento tendono verso una persona che è entrata nella mia vita in punta di piedi, con delicatezza
> No, non sto con nessuno, non ho scabrose e clamorose rivelazioni.* Però fa bene avere qualcuno che ti frulla per la testa* e io non sono tipo da “_two gusti is meglio che one”_


anche io la penso come te,ma entrata vuol dire che si è avvicinata lei per prima a te?


----------



## zadig (13 Maggio 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> ciccia, hai la fila di corteggiatori.
> Oscuro non mi sembra tra i candidati
> Non è che puoi avere tutto eh?


tu aspetta che arrivi perply il sodomizzatore...


----------



## zadig (13 Maggio 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Verde


verde invidia?


----------



## Vincent Vega (13 Maggio 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> però essere troppo all'antica... mica vorrai che Simy vada in giro vestita di scuro, occhi in terra e che cammini muro muro, eh?
> E poi ti perderesti vederla quando si dimena mentre balla...


no no...che è sta tenuta da jettatore, oh?
Sono all'antica nel senso che ho sani principi, come una volta: un doppio pompino rovesciato con risucchio, mi farebbe perdonare qualsiasi imprecazione. Al Napoli, ma pure alla mamma, per dire.


----------



## Simy (13 Maggio 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> però essere troppo all'antica... mica vorrai che Simy vada in giro vestita di scuro, occhi in terra e che cammini muro muro, eh?
> *E poi ti perderesti vederla quando si dimena mentre balla*...


vero, tu mi hai vista


----------



## Nocciola (13 Maggio 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> verde invidia?


No verde approvazione.....
Invidia per chi?


----------



## banshee (13 Maggio 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> vero, tu mi hai vista


e ti voglio vedere pure io, tra un po' organizziamo :carneval::carneval:


----------



## zadig (13 Maggio 2015)

Vincent Vega ha detto:


> no no...che è sta tenuta da jettatore, oh?
> Sono all'antica nel senso che ho sani principi, come una volta: un doppio pompino rovesciato con risucchio, mi farebbe perdonare qualsiasi imprecazione. Al Napoli, ma pure alla mamma, per dire.


un pompino pacificatore è cosa buona e giusta.
Ora passiamo alla fase successiva: ti piacciono le verdure?
Per Simy rinunceresti alla ciccia, tranne quella baffetta?


----------



## Simy (13 Maggio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> e ti voglio vedere pure io, tra un po' organizziamo :carneval::carneval:



lo shilling apre il 28 maggio mi pare


----------



## zadig (13 Maggio 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> vero, tu mi hai vista


certo che sì: anche in una discoteca affollata riesci sempre a farti spazio.
Indovina come?


----------



## Stark72 (13 Maggio 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> anche io la penso come te,ma entrata vuol dire che si è avvicinata lei per prima a te?


Bender, possinammazzatte...sempre a fà ste domande per capire come ti devi muovere tu :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
No, due persone possono avvicinarsi senza neanche accorgersene e senza che neanche succeda nulla, semplicemente perché si accorgono che c'è affinità. E' quella la cosa che fa bene, prima di tutto.


----------



## zadig (13 Maggio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> e ti voglio vedere pure io, tra un po' organizziamo :carneval::carneval:


un momento, prima devi passare la selezione, poi potrete lesbicare amabilmente e con la mia benedizione.


----------



## banshee (13 Maggio 2015)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Bender, possinammazzatte...sempre a fà ste domande per capire come ti devi muovere tu :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> *No, due persone possono avvicinarsi senza neanche accorgersene *e senza che neanche succeda nulla, semplicemente perché si accorgono che c'è affinità. E' quella la cosa che fa bene, prima di tutto.


quello che è successo anche a me


----------



## zadig (13 Maggio 2015)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Bender, possinammazzatte...sempre a fà ste domande per capire come ti devi muovere tu :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> No, due persone possono avvicinarsi senza neanche accorgersene e senza che neanche succeda nulla, semplicemente perché si accorgono che c'è affinità. E' quella la cosa che fa bene, prima di tutto.


se lo dici al tuo temperamatite hai più speranze che capisca.


----------



## Vincent Vega (13 Maggio 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> un pompino pacificatore è cosa buona e giusta.
> Ora passiamo alla fase successiva: ti piacciono le verdure?
> Per Simy rinunceresti alla ciccia, tranne quella baffetta?


verdure: ovviamente si
ciccia: qui occorre distinguere. La selezione è finalizzata all'accoppiamento. Ergo, la rinuncia dura un giorno (accoppiamento giornaliero), 3 giorni (accoppiamento promozione w.e.), una settimana (per i migliori corteggiatori: accoppiamento "Una settimana tra le Top Zinne del Forum").


----------



## zadig (13 Maggio 2015)

Vincent Vega ha detto:


> verdure: ovviamente si
> ciccia: qui occorre distinguere. La selezione è finalizzata all'accoppiamento. Ergo, la rinuncia dura un giorno (accoppiamento giornaliero), 3 giorni (accoppiamento promozione w.e.), una settimana (per i migliori corteggiatori: accoppiamento "Una settimana tra le Top Zinne del Forum").


no, qui si parla di una promozione "all you can fuck", quindi capirai che la selezione è dura e prevede un periodo di astensione dalla ciccia. Sono concesse uova sotto forma di zabaione, però.


----------



## Vincent Vega (13 Maggio 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> no, qui si parla di una promozione "all you can fuck", quindi capirai che la selezione è dura e prevede un periodo di astensione dalla ciccia. Sono concesse uova sotto forma di zabaione, però.


mmm....la promozione è invitante. Se lo zabaione è preparato in appositi vasetti a forma di zizza, da Simy in persona, con grembiulino "9 cmq di stoffa lacci compresi", allora ci sto. Mi riservo di prenotare una fiorentina double allo scadere della promozione. Se non altro per tornare a casa.....


----------



## zadig (13 Maggio 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> No verde approvazione.....
> Invidia per chi?


anvedi, ancora mi prendi seriamente!

Una cortesia: puoi lasciare un po' libero lecter, che così marca un po' il territorio?
Oppure sta male? Cazzo, si parla di tette e non si è visto... sono preoccupato per lui!


----------



## Nicka (13 Maggio 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> anvedi, ancora mi prendi seriamente!
> 
> Una cortesia: puoi lasciare un po' libero lecter, *che così marca un po' il territorio?*
> Oppure sta male? Cazzo, si parla di tette e non si è visto... sono preoccupato per lui!


Magari insegna qualcosa a Benny...


----------



## zadig (13 Maggio 2015)

Vincent Vega ha detto:


> mmm....la promozione è invitante. Se lo zabaione è preparato in appositi vasetti a forma di zizza, da Simy in persona, con grembiulino "9 cmq di stoffa lacci compresi", allora ci sto. Mi riservo di prenotare una fiorentina double allo scadere della promozione. Se non altro per tornare a casa.....


quindi non rinunceresti alla carne pure se ricompensato con tutti gli strumenti di piacere che mette a disposizione simy?
Trovo positivo e maturo l'avere ben radicato in te l'istinto di sopravvivenza, consapevole come sei che papparsi simy può essere letale e minare la salute... ma se al posto della fiorentina ti pappi la quinoa ed il seitan?


----------



## Simy (13 Maggio 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> quindi non rinunceresti alla carne pure se ricompensato con tutti gli strumenti di piacere che mette a disposizione simy?
> Trovo positivo e maturo l'avere ben radicato in te l'istinto di sopravvivenza, *consapevole come sei che papparsi simy può essere letale e minare la salute..*. ma se al posto della fiorentina ti pappi la quinoa ed il seitan?



in che senso scusa? sono velenosa?


----------



## zadig (13 Maggio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Magari insegna qualcosa a Benny...


io spero che lo prenda a badilate: insegnargli qualcosa è tempo perso!
Se poi lecter è incazzato lo manda direttamente alle svalbard a fare da lubrificante per i gatti delle nevi...


----------



## zadig (13 Maggio 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> in che senso scusa? sono velenosa?


no, nel senso che se lo pij quando hai finito lo mandi al sanatorio!


----------



## Vincent Vega (13 Maggio 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> quindi non rinunceresti alla carne pure se ricompensato con tutti gli strumenti di piacere che mette a disposizione simy?
> Trovo positivo e maturo l'avere ben radicato in te l'istinto di sopravvivenza, consapevole come sei che papparsi simy può essere letale e minare la salute... ma se al posto della fiorentina ti pappi la quinoa ed il seitan?


la quinoa l'ho mangiata sulle Ande...il seitan è consigliato per lo svezzamento naturale mi pare, sono vecchiottino...

dipende, zadig: la durata dell'interdizione...non solo devo restare in piedi, ma qui si parla di marcare il territorio...ad un certo punto mi devo ripiglià....:carneval:


----------



## zadig (13 Maggio 2015)

Vincent Vega ha detto:


> la quinoa l'ho mangiata sulle Ande...il seitan è consigliato per lo svezzamento naturale mi pare, sono vecchiottino...
> 
> dipende, zadig: la durata dell'interdizione...non solo devo restare in piedi, ma qui si parla di marcare il territorio...ad un certo punto mi devo ripiglià....:carneval:


beh, se il bisogno di ciccia è così forte sarebbe una crudeltà privartene, e credo che anche simy sia d'accordo.
Ma... si può ricorrere al do ut des: per ogni salsiccia che pappi, devi darne una a simy. E non di maiale... la tua (vedrai che i calli ti vengono!  )


----------



## Vincent Vega (13 Maggio 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> beh, se il bisogno di ciccia è così forte sarebbe una crudeltà privartene, e credo che anche simy sia d'accordo.
> Ma... si può ricorrere al do ut des: per ogni salsiccia che pappi, devi darne una a simy. E non di maiale... la tua (vedrai che i calli ti vengono!  )


equo scambio. Trattandosi di selezione dura....il rapporto può anche essere 1 (salsiccia gastronomica) a 2 (salsicciate conferite alla nostra eroina).


----------



## zadig (13 Maggio 2015)

Vincent Vega ha detto:


> equo scambio. Trattandosi di selezione dura....il rapporto può anche essere 1 (salsiccia gastronomica) a 2 (salsicciate conferite alla nostra eroina).


molto bene, direi.
Come candidato ti vedo motivato e con la giusta dose di amor proprio che ti vieta di annichilirti ad una donna, cosa che causerebbe inevitabilmente la fine del rapporto.

Lo stato di salute com'è? Fai uso di cialis o viagra?

I tuoi femori sono robusti? Lo dico perchè c'è Yuma...


----------



## Vincent Vega (13 Maggio 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> molto bene, direi.
> Come candidato ti vedo motivato e con la giusta dose di amor proprio che ti vieta di annichilirti ad una donna, cosa che causerebbe inevitabilmente la fine del rapporto.
> 
> Lo stato di salute com'è? Fai uso di cialis o viagra?
> ...


salute buona, niente pillole (per ora, dopo Simy non garantisco).
I femori non sono a prova di Yuma, ed eviterei il collaudo, ecco. Però posso lanciare una salsiccia (suina, non la mia..) della scorta. Se è vero che i cani rispecchiano i padroni, la salsiccia le deve piacere, oh.


----------



## zadig (13 Maggio 2015)

Vincent Vega ha detto:


> salute buona, niente pillole (per ora, dopo Simy non garantisco).
> I femori non sono a prova di Yuma, ed eviterei il collaudo, ecco. Però posso lanciare una salsiccia (suina, non la mia..) della scorta. Se è vero che i cani rispecchiano i padroni, la salsiccia le deve piacere, oh.


però se la salsiccia che ti papperesti la cedi a Yumetta per salvarti i femori, sempre come salsiccia mangiata conta!
Comunque è una cagnolina ben educata, quindi i femori sono al sicuro(a meno che non fai incazzare la padrona).


----------



## Homer (13 Maggio 2015)

Vincent Vega ha detto:


> salute buona, niente pillole (per ora, dopo Simy non garantisco).
> I femori non sono a prova di Yuma, ed eviterei il collaudo, ecco. Però posso lanciare una salsiccia (suina, non la mia..) della scorta. *Se è vero che i cani rispecchiano i padroni, la salsiccia le deve piacere, oh*.


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## zadig (13 Maggio 2015)

Homer ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


il sillogismo non fa una grinza, direi!


----------



## Simy (13 Maggio 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> però se la salsiccia che ti papperesti la cedi a Yumetta per salvarti i femori, sempre come salsiccia mangiata conta!
> *Comunque è una cagnolina ben educata*, quindi i femori sono al sicuro(a meno che non fai incazzare la padrona).


ecco, dillo, che viene dipinta sempre come una strega


----------



## zadig (13 Maggio 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> ecco, dillo, che viene dipinta sempre come una strega


mica posso farti scappare i candidati...


----------



## Fiammetta (13 Maggio 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> oscuro ha pure il jolly... capisciammè!


Così se lo gioca quando serve...:carneval: Tu c'è l'hai un jolly da giocare ?


----------



## Fiammetta (13 Maggio 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> non sto mercificando... diciamo che sei la stele di Rosetta, la cartina tornasole, lo sculacciaculi di fiducia...


La stele di rosetta :risata:


----------



## Fiammetta (13 Maggio 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> ciccia, hai la fila di corteggiatori.
> Oscuro non mi sembra tra i candidati
> Non è che puoi avere tutto eh?


Siiii l'ho proposto io  ... Fatto male ?


----------



## zadig (13 Maggio 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Così se lo gioca quando serve...:carneval: Tu c'è l'hai un jolly da giocare ?


se vuoi chiamarlo jolly lui te ne sarà eternamente grato...


----------



## Fiammetta (13 Maggio 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> se lo dici al tuo temperamatite hai più speranze che capisca.


:rotfl::rotfl:Cacchio,stark ha un temperamatite intelligente :singleeye:


----------



## Fiammetta (13 Maggio 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> se vuoi chiamarlo jolly lui te ne sarà eternamente grato...


ma è cresciuto ?


----------



## Sbriciolata (13 Maggio 2015)

Comunque se non passa il mio vaglio non se ne fa nulla. SALLATELO.


----------



## zadig (13 Maggio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Comunque se non passa il mio vaglio non se ne fa nulla. SALLATELO.


ok, il candidato che risulterà vincente verrà testato da te.


----------



## zadig (13 Maggio 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> ma è cresciuto ?


prodigi della macrofotografia...


----------



## Sbriciolata (13 Maggio 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> ok, il candidato che risulterà vincente verrà testato da te.



Quello fa da crash test eh? Se passa lo chiamiamo Superman .


----------



## Fiammetta (13 Maggio 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> prodigi della macrofotografia...


Per un attimo avevo sperato ...per te


----------



## Trinità (13 Maggio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Comunque se non passa il mio vaglio non se ne fa nulla. SALLATELO.


Allora mi candido!


----------



## Simy (13 Maggio 2015)

Trinità ha detto:


> Allora mi candido!


Hai capito trinity


----------



## Trinità (13 Maggio 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> Hai capito trinity


Prima mi faccio la barba!


----------



## zadig (13 Maggio 2015)

Trinità ha detto:


> Allora mi candido!


ho la sensazione che non passerai la selezione...


----------



## zadig (13 Maggio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Quello fa da crash test eh? Se passa lo chiamiamo Superman .


ti ho spedito uno scatolone di svitol per ringraziarti della tua disponibilità.


----------



## Simy (13 Maggio 2015)

Trinità ha detto:


> Prima mi faccio la barba!


Certo mi raccomando


----------



## Simy (13 Maggio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Comunque se non passa il mio vaglio non se ne fa nulla. SALLATELO.


Zia sbri [emoji173]


----------



## zadig (14 Maggio 2015)

Dunque, facciamo il punto della situazione.

Oscuro ha delle buone carte da giocare ma non le gioca.
Homer ha delle buone carte da giocare ma non le gioca.
Vincent ha giocato alcune delle sue carte, con successo.
Bender non sa giocare e, quello che è peggio, non sa neanche barare (a fin di pene). Non sa neanche quale sia il gioco.
Nobody sarebbe un buon giocatore ma non gli va di giocare.
Stark non sa tenere i piedi su due staffe, e questo è un bene. Ma Simy non è mica un cavallo, è una manza!
Tradito? ha provato a giocare bluffando troppo e troppo presto, e non è un poker. E lui non è un asso.
Ologramma ha troppa paura dell'arbitro, quindi non oso pensare che paura gli farebbe Yumetta. E poi è poco convinto.

La tenzone è ancora aperta e Simy aspetta...


----------



## Simy (14 Maggio 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> Dunque, facciamo il punto della situazione.
> 
> Oscuro ha delle buone carte da giocare ma non le gioca.
> Homer ha delle buone carte da giocare ma non le gioca.
> ...


:risata: 

mi sembra un riassunto perfetto


----------



## zadig (14 Maggio 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> :risata:
> 
> mi sembra un riassunto perfetto


pensavo avresti scritto: "quanta fava quanta fava, ma perchè nessun mi chiava?"


----------



## Simy (14 Maggio 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> pensavo avresti scritto: "*quanta fava quanta fava, ma perchè nessun mi chiava*?"


è deprimente... tutti chiacchere e distintivo


----------



## oscuro (14 Maggio 2015)

*Si*



Simy ha detto:


> è deprimente... tutti chiacchere e distintivo


Ma dai su....


----------



## Simy (14 Maggio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma dai su....


dai su, cosa?


----------



## Nobody (14 Maggio 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> Dunque, facciamo il punto della situazione.
> 
> Oscuro ha delle buone carte da giocare ma non le gioca.
> Homer ha delle buone carte da giocare ma non le gioca.
> ...


Nobody con Simy smazzerebbe qualche mano più che volentieri  Ma sta già giocando, e come regola si siede sempre a un solo tavolo


----------



## zadig (14 Maggio 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> Nobody con Simy smazzerebbe qualche mano più che volentieri  Ma sta già giocando, e come regola si siede sempre a un solo tavolo


oh, in questo caso... respect!
Molto bene... ed i punti che hai acquisito con questa tua lealtà e correttezza spero ti possano tornare utili con l'altra giocatrice


----------



## Homer (14 Maggio 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> Nobody con Simy smazzerebbe qualche mano più che volentieri  Ma sta già giocando, e come regola si siede sempre a un solo tavolo


Ti fa onore :up:


----------



## Simy (14 Maggio 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> Nobody con Simy smazzerebbe qualche mano più che volentieri  Ma sta già giocando, e come regola si siede sempre a un solo tavolo


:up:


----------



## zadig (14 Maggio 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> :up:


come vedi avevo selezionato bene...


----------



## Nobody (14 Maggio 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> oh, in questo caso... respect!
> Molto bene... ed i punti che hai acquisito con questa tua lealtà e correttezza spero ti possano tornare utili con l'altra giocatrice


 :up:


----------



## oscuro (14 Maggio 2015)

*Nobody*



Nobody ha detto:


> :up:


Sei il solito signore.


----------



## Nobody (14 Maggio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sei il solito signore.


ogni tanto...  ma grazie


----------



## Trinità (14 Maggio 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> ho la sensazione che non passerai la selezione...


Tangenti, mazzette e pizzini!
Tutti uguali!
I cavalli di razza li eliminate così........


----------



## zadig (14 Maggio 2015)

Trinità ha detto:


> Tangenti, mazzette e pizzini!
> Tutti uguali!
> I cavalli di razza li eliminate così........


vabbè dai, hai ragione: dimostra che sei un cavallo di razza e non un brocco.


----------



## Simy (14 Maggio 2015)

so finite le candidature


----------



## Spot (14 Maggio 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> so finite le candidature


E la mia è stata ignorata a prescindere.


----------



## drusilla (14 Maggio 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> so finite le candidature


zitta e buona, hai letto i nuovi nick iscritti? fifa


----------



## Simy (14 Maggio 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> E la mia è stata ignorata a prescindere.


io non ho ignorato né te né caciotta 



drusilla ha detto:


> zitta e buona, hai letto i nuovi nick iscritti? fifa


no :scared:


----------



## zadig (14 Maggio 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> so finite le candidature


eh, in effetto sto constatando che il morbo di Bender è contagioso e si propaga con una velocità assurda...


----------



## Nicka (14 Maggio 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> eh, in effetto sto constatando che il morbo di Bender è contagioso e si propaga con una velocità assurda...


Bender ha bisogno di una milfona di quelle belle toste.
Lo ridimensiona subito.


----------



## drusilla (14 Maggio 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> no :scared:


Mr Passion, Circuncisum, Annoyed, Caosemotivo...


----------



## Simy (14 Maggio 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> Mr Passion, Circuncisum, Annoyed, Caosemotivo...


----------



## Simy (14 Maggio 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> eh, in effetto sto constatando che il morbo di Bender è contagioso e si propaga con una velocità assurda...



iange:


----------



## zadig (14 Maggio 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> E la mia è stata ignorata a prescindere.


vabbè, vediamo cosa sai fare per convincermi.


----------



## zadig (14 Maggio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Bender ha bisogno di una milfona di quelle belle toste.
> Lo ridimensiona subito.


tu sei ottimista fino al midollo.
Magari se inizia a mangiare solo cibi afrodisiaci...


----------



## zadig (14 Maggio 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> Mr Passion, Circuncisum, Annoyed, Caosemotivo...


il prossimo sarà scoglionatum?


----------



## Nobody (14 Maggio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Bender ha bisogno di una milfona di quelle belle toste.
> Lo ridimensiona subito.


chiunque ha bisogno di una milfona in qualche momento della propria vita :carneval:


----------



## banshee (14 Maggio 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> Mr Passion, Circuncisum, Annoyed, Caosemotivo...


sììì hai visto ahahahahahahahahahah non vedo l'ora di sentire cosa ha da dire Mr Passion :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nicka (14 Maggio 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> chiunque ha bisogno di una milfona in qualche momento della propria vita :carneval:


Ma per Bender c'è carattere di urgenza!!


----------



## zadig (14 Maggio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ma per Bender c'è carattere di urgenza!!


si potrebbe provare con l'ipnosi?


----------



## Nobody (14 Maggio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ma per Bender c'è carattere di urgenza!!


è da un po' che non leggo il thread... che ha combinato stavolta???


----------



## Nicka (14 Maggio 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> è da un po' che non leggo il thread... che ha combinato stavolta???


Bisogna leggerlo un po' in giro...niente di specifico stavolta, ma mi stimola pensieri violenti!


----------



## Spot (14 Maggio 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> io non ho ignorato né te né caciotta
> 
> 
> 
> no :scared:






zadig ha detto:


> vabbè, vediamo cosa sai fare per convincermi.


Io come argomento porto i labbroni languidi della caciotta.
Candidatura doppia.


----------



## zadig (14 Maggio 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Io come argomento porto i labbroni languidi della caciotta.
> Candidatura doppia.


a lingua come sei messa? La alleni costantemente?


----------



## Nobody (14 Maggio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Bisogna leggerlo un po' in giro...niente di specifico stavolta, ma mi stimola pensieri violenti!


ha un vero talento per quello


----------



## Spot (14 Maggio 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> a lingua come sei messa? La alleni costantemente?


[video=youtube;8KXUTpaWMcs]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8KXUTpaWMcs[/video]
Questi hanno imparato da me


----------



## Trinità (14 Maggio 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> vabbè dai, hai ragione: dimostra che sei un cavallo di razza e non un brocco.


Ti stupirò! Grazie.


----------



## Scaredheart (14 Maggio 2015)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Beh ti ringrazio di avermi accostato a Simy che in effetti è una ragazza davvero rara e fin troppo delicata e gentile
> Diciamo che la mia capocciona malandata e il mio cuore rattoppato, al momento tendono verso una persona che è entrata nella mia vita in punta di piedi, con delicatezza
> No, non sto con nessuno, non ho scabrose e clamorose rivelazioni. Però fa bene avere qualcuno che ti frulla per la testa e io non sono tipo da “_two gusti is meglio che one”_


Wow! Sono felice per te!! E ti ho accostato a lei proprio per la tua serietà!  Ma gli uomini interessanti non rimangono a lungo single  goditi questo momento!


----------



## Spot (14 Maggio 2015)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Beh ti ringrazio di avermi accostato a Simy che in effetti è una ragazza davvero rara e fin troppo delicata e gentile
> Diciamo che la mia capocciona malandata e il mio cuore rattoppato, al momento tendono verso una persona che è entrata nella mia vita in punta di piedi, con delicatezza
> No, non sto con nessuno, non ho scabrose e clamorose rivelazioni. Però fa bene avere qualcuno che ti frulla per la testa e io non sono tipo da “_two gusti is meglio che one”_


Ehi!!! Questa me l'ero persa!!
Sono contentissima per te :up:


----------



## Simy (14 Maggio 2015)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> Wow! Sono felice per te!! E ti ho accostato a lei proprio per la tua serietà!  Ma gli uomini interessanti non rimangono a lungo single  goditi questo momento!


Quoto


----------



## zadig (15 Maggio 2015)

sì ma intanto Simy fa la fine della fija della sora Maria...


----------



## Simy (15 Maggio 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> sì ma intanto Simy fa la fine della fija della sora Maria...


non mi resta che farmi suora iange:


----------



## zadig (15 Maggio 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> non mi resta che farmi suora iange:


a parlare sono tutti chiavatori... ma quando si prospetta roba vera, di qualità, disponibile.... nisba.


----------



## Simy (15 Maggio 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> a parlare sono tutti chiavatori... ma quando si prospetta roba vera, di qualità, disponibile.... nisba.


poi quando dico che sono chiacchiere e distintivo...


----------



## Stark72 (15 Maggio 2015)

Sì ma sono sempre single comunque grazie :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## zanna (15 Maggio 2015)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Beh ti ringrazio di avermi accostato a Simy che in effetti è una ragazza davvero rara e fin troppo delicata e gentile
> *Diciamo che la mia capocciona malandata e il mio cuore rattoppato, al momento tendono verso una persona che è entrata nella mia vita in punta di piedi, con delicatezza*
> No, non sto con nessuno, non ho scabrose e clamorose rivelazioni. Però fa bene avere qualcuno che ti frulla per la testa e io non sono tipo da “_two gusti is meglio che one”_


:up: ma non dirmi che ... avv??


----------



## Stark72 (15 Maggio 2015)

zanna ha detto:


> :up: ma non dirmi che ... avv??


eh?


----------



## zanna (15 Maggio 2015)

Stark72 ha detto:


> eh?


Era un riferimento al presunto lavoro


----------



## oscuro (15 Maggio 2015)

*Si*

Ma la simy?che dice quella gran faccia da .....della simy?non si esprime?:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Scaredheart (15 Maggio 2015)

zanna ha detto:


> :up: ma non dirmi che ... avv??


Avverbio? 
Avvocato? 
Avvenimento?
Avviso?
Avvisaglie? 
Avventura?


----------



## oscuro (15 Maggio 2015)

*No*



Scaredheart ha detto:


> Avverbio?
> Avvocato?
> Avvenimento?
> Avviso?
> ...


Avventato...


----------



## Scaredheart (15 Maggio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Avventato...


Corretto..in effetti è avventato andare con altre, quando hai Simy "sotto mano"


----------



## zanna (15 Maggio 2015)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> Avverbio?
> Avvocato?
> Avvenimento?
> Avviso?
> ...





oscuro ha detto:


> Avventato...


Avvisaglia


----------



## zanna (15 Maggio 2015)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> Corretto..in effetti è avventato andare con altre, quando hai Simy "sotto mano"


Anvedi Stracchino :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (15 Maggio 2015)

*Si*



Scaredheart ha detto:


> Corretto..in effetti è avventato andare con altre, quando hai Simy "sotto mano"


Perfetto.Tu mi capisci.


----------



## Scaredheart (15 Maggio 2015)

zanna ha detto:


> Avvisaglia


Il mio cellulare ne vuole tante  e ti scrive avvisaglie  tiè :linguaccia:


----------



## Scaredheart (15 Maggio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Perfetto.Tu mi capisci.


Tu mi capisci...ma io non capisco te... che aspetti ad avventarti su di me?? :rotfl:


----------



## Scaredheart (15 Maggio 2015)

zanna ha detto:


> Anvedi Stracchino :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Chi è stracchino? Buono però


----------



## zanna (15 Maggio 2015)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> Tu mi capisci...ma io non capisco te... che aspetti ad avventarti su di me?? :rotfl:


Alla fine oscuro è un timidone


----------



## zanna (15 Maggio 2015)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> Chi è stracchino? Buono però


Come chi è? Stark!! 
Solo che se lo chiami starkino o starkuccio si inalbera allora ho provato con stracchino


----------



## Scaredheart (15 Maggio 2015)

zanna ha detto:


> Alla fine oscuro è un timidone


Zanna se per questo qui oscuro è in buona compagnia... tutti timidi gli utenti di tradi.  mah... 

Cioè voglio dire... questo 3d sancisce la fine di un'era,  se anche Simy  rimane sola, allora abbiamo oltrepassato  la frutta...siamo all'amaro


----------



## Scaredheart (15 Maggio 2015)

zanna ha detto:


> Come chi è? Stark!!
> Solo che se lo chiami starkino o starkuccio si inalbera allora ho provato con stracchino


Mi ha confidato in privato che gli garba starkettino... per questo si arrabbia... prova!!


----------



## Simy (15 Maggio 2015)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> Zanna se per questo qui oscuro è in buona compagnia... tutti timidi gli utenti di tradi.  mah...
> 
> Cioè voglio dire... questo 3d sancisce la fine di un'era,  se anche Simy  rimane sola, allora abbiamo oltrepassato  la frutta...siamo all'amaro



mi faccio suora


----------



## zanna (15 Maggio 2015)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> Zanna se per questo qui oscuro è in buona compagnia... *tutti timidi gli utenti di tradi.*  mah...
> 
> Cioè voglio dire... questo 3d sancisce la fine di un'era,  se anche Simy  rimane sola, allora abbiamo oltrepassato  la frutta...siamo all'amaro


Nu ... diciamo realisti


----------



## zanna (15 Maggio 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> mi faccio suora


:facepalm:


----------



## zanna (15 Maggio 2015)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> Mi ha confidato in privato che gli garba starkettino... per questo si arrabbia... prova!!


E che c'entro io ... pravaci te


----------



## Scaredheart (15 Maggio 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> mi faccio suora


Ormai possiamo fare il convento delle suore di S.tradi...  che triste fine...


----------



## zanna (15 Maggio 2015)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> Ormai possiamo fare *il convento delle suore di S.tradi*...  che triste fine...


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Scaredheart (15 Maggio 2015)

zanna ha detto:


> Nu ... diciamo realisti


Sì certo... raccontatela! 



zanna ha detto:


> E che c'entro io ... pravaci te


Ma sei tu che cercavi un modo per chiamarlo... :rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (15 Maggio 2015)

*Si*



Scaredheart ha detto:


> Tu mi capisci...ma io non capisco te... che aspetti ad avventarti su di me?? :rotfl:


Che fai la seria...:rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (15 Maggio 2015)

*SI*



zanna ha detto:


> Alla fine oscuro è un timidone


Assolutamente si,sono molto timido...devono pensare tutti che io lo sia.


----------



## zanna (15 Maggio 2015)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> Sì certo... *raccontatela*!
> 
> Ma sei tu che cercavi un modo per chiamarlo... :rotfl:


Raccontatevela semmai 

Il mio non era un modo per chiamarlo era per prenderlo "simpaticamente" per il @ :mexican:


----------



## Stark72 (15 Maggio 2015)

me stanno a fischià le orecchie


----------



## Eratò (15 Maggio 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> mi faccio suora


Vieni figliuola....l'ambiente è calmo e tranquillo,i pasti frugali.Troverai la pace dei sensiapa:


La messa è 4 volte/die e alle 6 del mattino 20 frustrate per i tuoi peccati.Se non ci riesci da sola i primi tempi chiamaci.


----------



## zanna (15 Maggio 2015)

Stark72 ha detto:


> me stanno a fischià le orecchie


----------



## Simy (15 Maggio 2015)

Stark72 ha detto:


> me stanno a fischià le orecchie


ciao Starkino


----------



## Simy (15 Maggio 2015)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> Ormai possiamo fare il convento delle suore di S.tradi...  che triste fine...





Eratò ha detto:


> Vieni figliuola....l'ambiente è calmo e tranquillo,i pasti frugali.Troverai la pace dei sensiapa:
> 
> 
> *La messa è 4 volte/die e alle 6 del mattino 20 frustrate per i tuoi peccati.Se non ci riesci da sola i primi tempi chiamaci.
> *




:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


sul neretto... non ce la posso fa :rotfl:


----------



## Eratò (15 Maggio 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> 
> sul neretto... non ce la posso fa :rotfl:


...pero io e altre suore di nascosto possiamo accedere su tradimento.net e su youporn....Pensaci:rotfl:Tutto gratis poi....


----------



## Daniele34 (15 Maggio 2015)

Homer ha detto:


> Free, non saltare la fila, mettiti in coda



arrivo in ritardo ma già che sono a Roma almeno +2 punti sul mio conto li faccio...

magari ce provo pure io...

chi è l'ultimo? 

vuoi vedere che c'era il numeretto e non lo ho preso? :sbatti:


----------



## Simy (15 Maggio 2015)

Daniele34 ha detto:


> arrivo in ritardo ma già che sono a Roma almeno +2 punti sul mio conto li faccio...
> 
> magari ce provo pure io...
> 
> ...


appena arriva Zadig te lo dice lui... io sono all'oscuro di tutto... paura :scared:


----------



## zadig (16 Maggio 2015)

Daniele34 ha detto:


> arrivo in ritardo ma già che sono a Roma almeno +2 punti sul mio conto li faccio...
> 
> magari ce provo pure io...
> 
> ...


se tifi Lazio i punti li perdi...

Comunque, veniamo a noi: appurato che il 34 non si riferisce ai centimetri di picio... cos'è? Il QI? L'età?

Se vuoi candidarti devi dirci chi sei, quali sono le tue intenzioni.... insomma, convincere.
Mica penserai che puoi papparti Simy così facilmente...


----------



## zadig (16 Maggio 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> appena arriva Zadig te lo dice lui... io sono all'*oscuro* di tutto... paura :scared:


la lingua batte dove il clito ride!


----------



## Simy (18 Maggio 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> la lingua batte dove il clito ride!



:facepalm:


----------



## oscuro (18 Maggio 2015)

*Si*



zadig ha detto:


> la lingua batte dove il clito ride!


Che siluro...:rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (18 Maggio 2015)

*Simy*



Simy ha detto:


> :facepalm:


E tu non dici niente?


----------



## Simy (18 Maggio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> E tu non dici niente?


e che dovrei dire?


----------



## oscuro (18 Maggio 2015)

*SImy*



Simy ha detto:


> e che dovrei dire?


:rotflifenditi,difendimi.:rotfl:


----------



## Simy (18 Maggio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> :rotflifenditi,difendimi.:rotfl:



io ti difendo sempre


----------



## oscuro (18 Maggio 2015)

*SImy*



Simy ha detto:


> io ti difendo sempre



Per fortuna non sempre...:rotfl:


----------



## zadig (18 Maggio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Per fortuna non sempre...:rotfl:


----------



## Simy (18 Maggio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Per fortuna non sempre...:rotfl:


non l'ho capita


----------



## oscuro (18 Maggio 2015)

*Si*



Simy ha detto:


> non l'ho capita


Che quando sbaglio non ti fai scrupoli....:up:


----------



## Simy (18 Maggio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Che quando sbaglio non ti fai scrupoli....:up:


mi sembra giusto


----------



## FataIgnorante (18 Maggio 2015)

Già ci siamo accoppiati! Ho vinto io! Potete chiudere il topic!


----------



## zadig (18 Maggio 2015)

FataIgnorante ha detto:


> Già ci siamo accoppiati! Ho vinto io! Potete chiudere il topic!


carnalmente? In tutte le posizioni e con tutte le lettere dell'alfabeto? Quello greco compreso.
Guarda che per farsi tutta simy c'è bisogno di una settimana di ferie, come minimo!


----------



## FataIgnorante (18 Maggio 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> carnalmente? In tutte le posizioni e con tutte le lettere dell'alfabeto? Quello greco compreso.
> Guarda che per farsi tutta simy c'è bisogno di una settimana di ferie, come minimo!


E secondo te perchè arrivo dopo 300 post e kilometri di pagine?
Guarda che l'everest e il K2 sono stati devastanti per salirci su!
Un impresa EPICA!


----------



## oscuro (18 Maggio 2015)

*SI*



zadig ha detto:


> carnalmente? In tutte le posizioni e con tutte le lettere dell'alfabeto? Quello greco compreso.
> Guarda che per farsi tutta simy c'è bisogno di una settimana di ferie, come minimo!


E simy?


----------



## Simy (18 Maggio 2015)

FataIgnorante ha detto:


> Già ci siamo accoppiati! Ho vinto io! Potete chiudere il topic!


a cazzaroooooooooooooooooo


----------



## zadig (18 Maggio 2015)

FataIgnorante ha detto:


> E secondo te perchè arrivo dopo 300 post e kilometri di pagine?
> Guarda che l'everest e il K2 sono stati devastanti per salirci su!
> Un impresa EPICA!


sembrerebbe che simy non è della tua stessa opinione, come puoi leggere qui sotto:


Simy ha detto:


> a cazzaroooooooooooooooooo


----------



## zadig (18 Maggio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> E simy?


per papparsi da sola?


----------



## FataIgnorante (18 Maggio 2015)

E' timida! Alle volte un pò introversa! Si vergogna!


----------



## Simy (18 Maggio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> E simy?


----------



## Simy (18 Maggio 2015)

FataIgnorante ha detto:


> E' timida! Alle volte un pò introversa! Si vergogna!



no guarda certe cose me le ricorderei eh


----------



## zadig (18 Maggio 2015)

FataIgnorante ha detto:


> E' timida! Alle volte un pò introversa! Si vergogna!


dici che non vuol far sapere della vostra inti-umidità?


----------



## FataIgnorante (18 Maggio 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> dici che non vuol far sapere della vostra inti-umidità?


Possibile...fa la gnorri..visto?


----------



## oscuro (18 Maggio 2015)

*Simy*



Simy ha detto:


> no guarda certe cose me le ricorderei eh


Neghi pure?


----------



## zadig (18 Maggio 2015)

FataIgnorante ha detto:


> Possibile...fa la gnorri..visto?





oscuro ha detto:


> Neghi pure?


mmmm.... qui simy ci cova...


----------



## Simy (18 Maggio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Neghi pure?



ovvio che nego :incazzato: dite cazzate :incazzato:


----------



## Homer (18 Maggio 2015)

FataIgnorante ha detto:


> Già ci siamo accoppiati! Ho vinto io! Potete chiudere il topic!


Bravo Fata, dopo in pvt mi racconti qualcosa......


----------



## zadig (18 Maggio 2015)

Homer ha detto:


> Bravo Fata, dopo in pvt mi racconti qualcosa......


quindi Fata è sparito qualche giorno anche per riprendersi dalle fatiche dell'accoppiamento multiplo e ripetuto con Simy...


----------



## Homer (18 Maggio 2015)

FataIgnorante ha detto:


> E secondo te perchè arrivo dopo 300 post e kilometri di pagine?
> Guarda che l'everest e il K2 sono stati devastanti per salirci su!
> Un impresa EPICA!


Ma veramente le ha grosse come dicono?? Il capezzolo che colore è? Era depilata come una "pesca". Ma il motel aveva l'idromassaggio? Ma avete pranzato in camera con Focaccia praga e Brie, insalatona (per lei ovviamente) e patate al forno? Chi ha pagato il motel??  Cazzo Fata, dicci qualcosa......non tenerci tutto il pomeriggio con il cazzo in mano, dobbiamo concludere prima o poi.....a breve mi rientra il capo


----------



## Homer (18 Maggio 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> quindi Fata è sparito qualche giorno anche per riprendersi dalle fatiche dell'accoppiamento *multiplo e ripetuto* con Simy...


In cosa consiste?? :saggio::saggio:


----------



## zadig (18 Maggio 2015)

Homer ha detto:


> Ma veramente le ha grosse come dicono?? Il capezzolo che colore è? Era depilata come una "pesca". Ma il motel aveva l'idromassaggio? Ma avete pranzato in camera con Focaccia praga e Brie, insalatona (per lei ovviamente) e patate al forno? Chi ha pagato il motel??  Cazzo Fata, dicci qualcosa......non tenerci tutto il pomeriggio con il cazzo in mano, dobbiamo concludere prima o poi.....a breve mi rientra il capo


Homer c'è sempre la tecnica della tasca sfondata, come faccio io!


----------



## Homer (18 Maggio 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> Homer c'è sempre la tecnica della tasca sfondata, come faccio io!


ahahahahahaah :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Sbriciolata (18 Maggio 2015)

Homer ha detto:


> Ma veramente le ha grosse come dicono?? Il capezzolo che colore è? Era depilata come una "pesca". Ma il motel aveva l'idromassaggio? Ma avete pranzato in camera con Focaccia praga e Brie, insalatona (per lei ovviamente) e patate al forno? Chi ha pagato il motel??  Cazzo Fata, dicci qualcosa......non tenerci tutto il pomeriggio con il cazzo in mano, dobbiamo concludere prima o poi.....a breve mi rientra il capo



Occhio che se si incazza Simy ti rientra anche il setto nasale


----------



## Homer (18 Maggio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Occhio che se si incazza Simy ti rientra anche il setto nasale




Ma perchè se scherzo io mi devo trovare il naso fratturato??


----------



## Simy (18 Maggio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Occhio che se si incazza Simy ti rientra anche il setto nasale &#55357;&#56833;


digli qualcosa tu iange:


----------



## Sbriciolata (18 Maggio 2015)

Homer ha detto:


> Ma perchè se scherzo io mi devo trovare il naso fratturato??



Manno dai. Ti faccio scudo con il busto orrtopedico.


----------



## zadig (18 Maggio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Manno dai. Ti faccio scudo con il busto orrtopedico.


arf arf arf!


----------



## Homer (18 Maggio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Manno dai. *Ti faccio scudo con il busto orrtopedico.*


Ammazza......ma sei proprio un rottame 

Ma allora quelle alla cena non erano tette....


----------



## FataIgnorante (18 Maggio 2015)

Ragazzi, sono un rispettoso, non posso raccontare nulla. Ma vi posso dire che ho le farfalle nello stomaco! Questa non è una relazione qualsiasi! Mi sto innamorando! E' vero che sono un traditore seriale! Ma Simy mi sta portando sulla retta via! Quella mattina quando mi sono alzato dal letto e lei dormiva, nuda... ho sentito un brivido, un fulmine a ciel sereno! E'  lei la mia curvy! La donna che ho sempre desiderato e sognato!


----------



## oscuro (18 Maggio 2015)

*Cazzo*



FataIgnorante ha detto:


> Ragazzi, sono un rispettoso, non posso raccontare nulla. Ma vi posso dire che ho le farfalle nello stomaco! Questa non è una relazione qualsiasi! Mi sto innamorando! E' vero che sono un traditore seriale! Ma Simy mi sta portando sulla retta via! Quella mattina quando mi sono alzato dal letto e lei dormiva, nuda... ho sentito un brivido, un fulmine a ciel sereno! E'  lei la mia curvy! La donna che ho sempre desiderato e sognato!



Ti faccio i miei complimenti.


----------



## zadig (18 Maggio 2015)

FataIgnorante ha detto:


> Ragazzi, sono un rispettoso, non posso raccontare nulla. Ma vi posso dire che *ho le farfalle nello stomaco*! Questa non è una relazione qualsiasi! Mi sto innamorando! E' vero che sono un traditore seriale! Ma Simy mi sta portando sulla retta via! Quella mattina quando mi sono alzato dal letto e lei dormiva, nuda... ho sentito un brivido, un fulmine a ciel sereno! E'  lei la mia curvy! La donna che ho sempre desiderato e sognato!


ti sei pappato pure farfalla?


----------



## zadig (18 Maggio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ti faccio i miei complimenti.


per la retta via?


----------



## Sbriciolata (18 Maggio 2015)

Homer ha detto:


> Ammazza......ma sei proprio un rottame
> 
> Ma allora quelle alla cena non erano tette....



Ehhhh va bene lo ammetto. Non ero io quella alla cena. Ho mandato la badante.


----------



## Homer (18 Maggio 2015)

FataIgnorante ha detto:


> Ragazzi, sono un rispettoso, non posso raccontare nulla. Ma vi posso dire che ho le farfalle nello stomaco! Questa non è una relazione qualsiasi! Mi sto innamorando! E' vero che sono un traditore seriale! Ma Simy mi sta portando sulla retta via! Quella mattina quando mi sono alzato dal letto e lei dormiva, nuda... ho sentito un brivido, un fulmine a ciel sereno! E'  lei la mia curvy! La donna che ho sempre desiderato e sognato!


Sei un mito, un vero signore, lo noto con che tenacia difendi la tua "nuova" donna, ti fa onore.

:up::up:


----------



## zadig (18 Maggio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Ehhhh va bene lo ammetto. Non ero io quella alla cena. Ho mandato la badante.


Sbriccola, vieni da me che apprezzo. Adoro quando ti sviti la gamba finta...


----------



## FataIgnorante (18 Maggio 2015)

Homer ha detto:


> Sei un mito, un vero signore, lo noto con che tenacia difendi la tua "nuova" donna, ti fa onore.
> 
> :up::up:


E' un amante perfetta, sa cucinare, non sporca,e ti rimbocca anche le coperte quando vai a dormire!


----------



## Homer (18 Maggio 2015)

FataIgnorante ha detto:


> E' un amante perfetta, sa cucinare, *non sporca*,e ti rimbocca anche le coperte quando vai a dormire!


In "tutti" i sensi??


----------



## zadig (18 Maggio 2015)

Homer ha detto:


> In "tutti" i sensi??


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Simy (18 Maggio 2015)

Homer ha detto:


> In "tutti" i sensi??


:facepalm::condom:


----------



## FataIgnorante (18 Maggio 2015)

Sono appagato da tanta perfezione e abbondanza!!!!!!!!Tanta abbondanza!!!!!


----------



## perplesso (18 Maggio 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> io so che tu sai





oscuro ha detto:


> Io so bene per cosa candidarmi....giuro.





Simy ha detto:


> :incazzato:


Buona serata a voi tutti


----------



## Simy (18 Maggio 2015)

Welcome Back


----------



## oscuro (19 Maggio 2015)

*Si*

Si ma i particolari?


----------



## zadig (19 Maggio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si ma i particolari?


pure io vorrei conoscere tutti i particolari delle sevizie compiute da Perplesso!


----------



## Daniele34 (19 Maggio 2015)

Stiro e pulisco casa... cucino e ho una dote innata per le minestre! Pasta e lenticchie in primis! Seguono a ruota pasta e fagioli e pasta e ceci!

Ci può stare?


----------



## zadig (19 Maggio 2015)

Daniele34 ha detto:


> Stiro e pulisco casa... cucino e ho una dote innata per le minestre! Pasta e lenticchie in primis! Seguono a ruota pasta e fagioli e pasta e ceci!
> 
> Ci può stare?


no perchè non scopi.


----------



## oscuro (19 Maggio 2015)

*Danie*



Daniele34 ha detto:


> Stiro e pulisco casa... cucino e ho una dote innata per le minestre! Pasta e lenticchie in primis! Seguono a ruota pasta e fagioli e pasta e ceci!
> 
> Ci può stare?


Sembra proprio che abbia vinto fata...


----------



## oscuro (19 Maggio 2015)

*Sto*

Sto cazzo di fata...zitto zitto....:rotfl:me devo imparà pure i meglio me devo adeguà,e mi adeguerò...


----------



## Simy (19 Maggio 2015)

Daniele34 ha detto:


> Stiro e pulisco casa... cucino e ho una dote innata per le minestre! Pasta e lenticchie in primis! Seguono a ruota pasta e fagioli e pasta e ceci!
> 
> Ci può stare?



direi che non è male... cucina veg perfetta direi.


----------



## Simy (19 Maggio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sembra proprio che abbia vinto fata...



ma anche no


----------



## oscuro (19 Maggio 2015)

*Si*



Simy ha detto:


> ma anche no


Lui dice de si....:rotfl::rotfl:!vabbè rifletterò....


----------



## Simy (19 Maggio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Lui dice de si....:rotfl::rotfl:!vabbè rifletterò....


lui può dire quello che vuole: io non ne so nulla e non mi ricordo nulla... quindi evidentemente è successo tutto nei suoi sogni


----------



## oscuro (19 Maggio 2015)

*Ah*



Simy ha detto:


> lui può dire quello che vuole: io non ne so nulla e non mi ricordo nulla... quindi evidentemente è successo tutto nei suoi sogni


Ah....quindi?:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## zadig (19 Maggio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sembra proprio che abbia vinto fata...


dici che, dopo questo ambito successo, dovremmo chiamarlo Favaignorante?


----------



## Simy (19 Maggio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ah....quindi?:rotfl::rotfl:



quindi i giochi sono ancora aperti


----------



## oscuro (19 Maggio 2015)

*No*



zadig ha detto:


> dici che, dopo questo ambito successo, dovremmo chiamarlo Favaignorante?


A me fata sta simpatico...però pare che a sto giro...non ha vinto.:rotfl:Nse capisce...:rotfl::rotfl:fra i due litigante il terzo gode...:rotfl:


----------



## zadig (19 Maggio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> A me fata sta simpatico...però pare che a sto giro...non ha vinto.:rotfl:Nse capisce...:rotfl::rotfl:fra i due litigante il terzo gode...:rotfl:


intendi dire... un menage a trois?
Hai capito Simy, zitta zitta...


----------



## oscuro (19 Maggio 2015)

*No*



zadig ha detto:


> intendi dire... un menage a trois?
> Hai capito Simy, zitta zitta...


No,sto dicendo,che fata dice na cosa,simy nega...e quando succede questo arriva il terzo che se incula tutti...:rotfl:


----------



## perplesso (19 Maggio 2015)

*a parte gli scherzi*



oscuro ha detto:


> Si ma i particolari?





zadig ha detto:


> pure io vorrei conoscere tutti i particolari delle sevizie compiute da Perplesso!


lo so che vi piace scherzare  però per favore evitate di tirare in ballo gli stupri.

voglio dire,va bene se minaccio il direttore dell'Ucciardone perchè non mi fa arrivare la Sachertorte direttamente dalla mia pasticceria preferita di Vienna 



però stupratore è una di quelle cose cui non voglio essere associato nemmeno per scherzo.  lo so che mi capite


----------



## Simy (19 Maggio 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> lo so che vi piace scherzare  però per favore evitate di tirare in ballo gli stupri.
> 
> voglio dire,va bene se minaccio il direttore dell'Ucciardone perchè non mi fa arrivare la Sachertorte direttamente dalla mia pasticceria preferita di Vienna
> 
> ...


Bannali sti due


----------



## zadig (19 Maggio 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> lo so che vi piace scherzare  però per favore evitate di tirare in ballo gli stupri.
> 
> voglio dire,va bene se minaccio il direttore dell'Ucciardone perchè non mi fa arrivare la Sachertorte direttamente dalla mia pasticceria preferita di Vienna
> 
> ...


va bene, sarai solo inculatore seriale.

A proposito... non è che ti sei stancato troppo e non ce la fai a tacchinare simy?
Oh, qui tutti maschioni ma nessuno che si fa avanti per tacchinarla come si deve.
Io sono impossibilitato, sennò...


----------



## zadig (19 Maggio 2015)

Comunque, prima che scada la merce, visto che il cromosoma Y è troppo moscio, ho pensato di allargare e favorire le candidature col cromosoma X.
Si facciano avanti Caciottina, Scared, Spotless e tutte quelle desiderose di fare le cerbiatte con lei.
Che la lingua sia con voi!


----------



## Daniele34 (19 Maggio 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> no perchè non scopi.


Preferisco l'aspirapolevere.... scopo sui balconi... specialmente d'estate!


----------



## Higgins (19 Maggio 2015)

No no ragazzi!! Il contest è ancora apertissimo dal momento che ne vengo a conoscenza solo adesso.

Quindi mi spiace se vi stavate già programmando i weekend romantici in Versilia, ma bisognerà tener conto della mia candidatura! 

:mexican::mexican::mexican:


----------



## Simy (19 Maggio 2015)

:saggio:


----------



## Higgins (19 Maggio 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> :saggio:


Beene vedo che prendi la cosa seriamente e segni tutto con grande professionalità


----------



## Simy (19 Maggio 2015)

Higgins ha detto:


> Beene vedo che prendi la cosa seriamente e segni tutto con grande professionalità


ovvio, qui Zadig scarta tutti... mi tocca prendere appunti


----------



## Higgins (19 Maggio 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> ovvio, qui Zadig scarta tutti... mi tocca prendere appunti



Quindi bisogna corrompere Zadig.


----------



## Simy (19 Maggio 2015)

Higgins ha detto:


> Quindi bisogna corrompere Zadig.


si, la prima selezione la fa lui


----------



## oscuro (20 Maggio 2015)

*Simy*



Simy ha detto:


> si, la prima selezione la fa lui


Simy:adesso si cambiano le regole del gioco.Adesso ci devi dire le caratteristiche che più ti aggradano del candidato ideale...se no poi il gioco si fa ambiguo...e il solito bontempone ne approfitta.


----------



## Simy (20 Maggio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Simy:adesso si cambiano le regole del gioco.Adesso ci devi dire le caratteristiche che più ti aggradano del candidato ideale...se no poi il gioco si fa ambiguo...e il solito bontempone ne approfitta.


tranquillo non ne approfitta nessuno.
ti vuoi candidare?


----------



## oscuro (20 Maggio 2015)

*Simy*



Simy ha detto:


> tranquillo non ne approfitta nessuno.
> ti vuoi candidare?


Dipende dai requisiti del candidato:Io mi sono letto tutto ma non ho visto cosa si richiede di preciso.Non 'c'è un limite di età,titoli di studio,curriCULUM,potrei sentirmi inadeguato.Se viene fatta un pò di chiarezza,presnto domanda scritta!Ci vuole chiarezza.


----------



## Simy (20 Maggio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Dipende dai requisiti del candidato:Io mi sono letto tutto ma non ho visto cosa si richiede di preciso.Non 'c'è un limite di età,titoli di studio,curriCULUM,potrei sentirmi inadeguato.Se viene fatta un pò di chiarezza,presnto domanda scritta!Ci vuole chiarezza.


veramente è il contrario. se tu che presenti il tuo curriculum


----------



## oscuro (20 Maggio 2015)

*SImy*



Simy ha detto:


> veramente è il contrario. se tu che presenti il tuo curriculum


Ma non ci pensare proprio guarda.MA tutti paraculi qui dentro?ma che è un'epidemia? uno presenta il curriculum a cazzo così?ncè provà....


----------



## Simy (20 Maggio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma non ci pensare proprio guarda.MA tutti paraculi qui dentro?ma che è un'epidemia? uno presenta il curriculum a cazzo così?ncè provà....


non è a cazzo. tu presenti il curriculum e se superi le sezioni ti "accoppi" con la simy..


----------



## Caciottina (20 Maggio 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> non è a cazzo. tu presenti il curriculum e se superi le sezioni ti "accoppi" con la simy..


ho capito ma magari tu cerchi altro. il cv uno lo manda dopo aver visto la job description.


----------



## Simy (20 Maggio 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> ho capito ma magari tu cerchi altro. il cv uno lo manda dopo aver visto la job description.


ma tu da che parte stai? :carneval:


----------



## oscuro (20 Maggio 2015)

*Grazie*



caciottina ha detto:


> ho capito ma magari tu cerchi altro. il cv uno lo manda dopo aver visto la job description.


Ma do ve si è visto mai?giusto?:up:


----------



## oscuro (20 Maggio 2015)

*Simy*



Simy ha detto:


> veramente è il contrario. se tu che presenti il tuo curriculum


NON DEVI PROVARCI.Dai devi specificare:età,specifiche del carattere,altezza,peso,titolo di studio,curricula,preferenza sessuali.


----------



## Caciottina (20 Maggio 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> ma tu da che parte stai? :carneval:


dalla tua, ovviamente ma se tu non chiarisci magari ti arrivano CV di gente che ha solo esperienze fetish per es.


che fai?


----------



## gas (20 Maggio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Simy:adesso si cambiano le regole del gioco.Adesso ci devi dire le caratteristiche che più ti aggradano del candidato ideale...se no poi il gioco si fa ambiguo...e il solito bontempone ne approfitta.


ben detto..... :up:


----------



## Simy (20 Maggio 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> dalla tua, ovviamente ma se tu non chiarisci magari ti arrivano CV di gente che ha solo esperienze fetish per es.
> 
> 
> *che fai*?


le scarto.
poi verranno convocati solo i "candidati" ritenuti idonei


----------



## Simy (20 Maggio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> NON DEVI PROVARCI.Dai devi specificare:età,specifiche del carattere,altezza,peso,titolo di studio,curricula,preferenza sessuali.


tu puoi candidarti, dammi retta


----------



## gas (20 Maggio 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> le scarto.
> poi verranno convocati solo i *"candidati" ritenuti idonei*


esempio?


----------



## Simy (20 Maggio 2015)

gas ha detto:


> ben detto..... :up:



ma ben detto un cazzo :incazzato: il gioco è il mio e le regole le faccio io.... anzi, Zadig :incazzato:


----------



## oscuro (20 Maggio 2015)

*Si*



Simy ha detto:


> tu puoi candidarti, dammi retta


Al buio?:rotfl:devo leggere i requisiti.....


----------



## gas (20 Maggio 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> ma ben detto un cazzo :incazzato: il gioco è il mio e le regole le faccio io.... anzi, Zadig :incazzato:


e quali sarebbero queste benedette regole? non ho letto nulla


----------



## gas (20 Maggio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Al buio?:rotfl:devo leggere i requisiti.....


ben detto ...... :up:


----------



## Simy (20 Maggio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Al buio?:rotfl:devo leggere i requisiti.....



ma al buio cosa? che mi conosci e sai pure come sono fisicamente :facepalm:


----------



## oscuro (20 Maggio 2015)

*Si*



Simy ha detto:


> ma al buio cosa? che mi conosci e sai pure come sono fisicamente :facepalm:


Si ma dei tuoi requisiti non so nulla.E dato che questo è un concorso aperto a tutti....


----------



## Simy (20 Maggio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si ma dei tuoi requisiti non so nulla.E dato che questo è un concorso aperto a tutti....


ma come non sai nulla... 
no vabbè... 
io con te mi arrendo :rotfl:


----------



## gas (20 Maggio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si ma dei tuoi requisiti non so nulla.E dato che *questo è un concorso aperto a tutti*....


ben detto ..... :up:


----------



## oscuro (20 Maggio 2015)

*Simò*



Simy ha detto:


> ma come non sai nulla...
> no vabbè...
> io con te mi arrendo :rotfl:


Simò...le cose famole chiare!


----------



## Simy (20 Maggio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Simò...le cose famole chiare!


----------



## Sbriciolata (20 Maggio 2015)

Higgins ha detto:


> No no ragazzi!! Il contest è ancora apertissimo dal momento che ne vengo a conoscenza solo adesso.
> 
> Quindi mi spiace se vi stavate già programmando i weekend romantici in Versilia, ma bisognerà tener conto della mia candidatura!
> 
> :mexican::mexican::mexican:



Simy io Higgins lo approvo SALLO.


----------



## oscuro (20 Maggio 2015)

*Dai*



Simy ha detto:


>


Stamo aspetta....qui nse vede nulla.Ma guarda se quel figlio de na...de fata...ha fregato tutti...


----------



## Higgins (20 Maggio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Simy io Higgins lo approvo SALLO.



E quando lo dice la mitica Sbri, allora vale molto di più!


----------



## Higgins (20 Maggio 2015)

E tuttavia miei cari vorrei far presente che è il momento di ribaltare al situazione e capire per cosa ci stiamo candidando.
Quindi ora tocca scoprire le caratteristiche di Simy!

Come quando si fa un colloquio di lavoro, prima o poi quanto ti pagano lo chiedi!


----------



## Simy (20 Maggio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Simy io Higgins lo approvo SALLO.


l'approvazione della zia sbri è una garanzia


----------



## Simy (20 Maggio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Stamo aspetta....qui nse vede nulla.Ma guarda se quel figlio de na*...de fata...ha fregato tutt*i...



je piacerebbe


----------



## Simy (20 Maggio 2015)

Higgins ha detto:


> E tuttavia miei cari vorrei far presente che è il momento di ribaltare al situazione e capire per cosa ci stiamo candidando.
> Quindi ora tocca scoprire le caratteristiche di Simy!
> 
> Come quando si fa un colloquio di lavoro, prima o poi quanto ti pagano lo chiedi!


io ho mostrato gli occhi l'altro giorno... 
che altro volete sapere?


----------



## Higgins (20 Maggio 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> io ho mostrato gli occhi l'altro giorno...
> che altro volete sapere?



:simy::simy:

(Ti faccio presente che questa emoticon si chiama "Simy")


----------



## Simy (20 Maggio 2015)

Higgins ha detto:


> :simy::simy:
> 
> (Ti faccio presente che questa emoticon si chiama "Simy")



ti faccio presente che quella è merce che verrà mostrata solo al vincitore..


----------



## oscuro (20 Maggio 2015)

*Si*



Simy ha detto:


> je piacerebbe


Io voglio una dichiarazione scritta cher non è successo nulla.Cominciamo.


----------



## Simy (20 Maggio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io voglio una dichiarazione scritta cher non è successo nulla.Cominciamo.


lo sto dichiarando io


----------



## Nicka (20 Maggio 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> l'approvazione della zia sbri è una garanzia


La mia non vale un cazzo, ma fidatE!!!


----------



## gas (20 Maggio 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> io ho mostrato gli occhi l'altro giorno...
> che altro volete sapere?


gli occhi hanno un ottimo valore, ma sono solo una parte di ciò che devi esibire :rotfl:


----------



## gas (20 Maggio 2015)

*SIMY*

comunque invio il mio CV:
mi chiamo gas, sono alto 1,80 quindi abbastanza per poterti abbracciare
nel caso fosse necessario, ho conoscenze linguistiche per le quali potrei dare dimostrazione 
in questi anni ho acquisito esperienze che potranno essere, se coltivate, motivo di gioia
solitamente indosso gli slip per i quali ho una praticità ineguagliabile nello sfilarli rapidamente

credo che per quanto rigarda gli attributi si debba fare  a meno di elencazioni di vario genere, in quanto sono duttili e suscettibili di variazioni in funzione di posizioni o pretese.

ne consegue che sono disponibile ad un cunnilingus


----------



## Simy (20 Maggio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> La mia non vale un cazzo, ma fidatE!!!


Va bene[emoji16]


----------



## Simy (20 Maggio 2015)

gas ha detto:


> comunque invio il mio CV:
> mi chiamo gas, sono alto 1,80 quindi abbastanza per poterti abbracciare
> nel caso fosse necessario, ho conoscenze linguistiche per le quali potrei dare dimostrazione
> in questi anni ho acquisito esperienze che potranno essere, se coltivate, motivo di gioia
> ...


:saggio:


bene, prendo nota... 
io sono 1.72 quindi come altezza ci siamo


----------



## Tradito? (20 Maggio 2015)

Spero che la mia assenza degli ultimi giorni non mi abbia messo fuori dai giochi, perchè io ci sono e la mia candidatura è ancora valida.


----------



## Nocciola (20 Maggio 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> :saggio:
> 
> 
> bene, prendo nota...
> io sono 1.72 quindi come altezza ci siamo


Ripubblico la frase dell'altro giorno?


----------



## Simy (20 Maggio 2015)

Tradito? ha detto:


> Spero che la mia assenza degli ultimi giorni non mi abbia messo fuori dai giochi, perchè io ci sono e la mia candidatura è ancora valida.



:saggio:


io vorrei sapere Zadig quando serve dov'è :incazzato:


----------



## Simy (20 Maggio 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ripubblico la frase dell'altro giorno?




ok.. tengo giù le mani


----------



## gas (20 Maggio 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ripubblico la frase dell'altro giorno?


ma non eri a pranzo?


----------



## Nocciola (20 Maggio 2015)

gas ha detto:


> ma non eri a pranzo?


Tornata giusto in tempo


----------



## gas (20 Maggio 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Tornata giusto in tempo


potevi stare ancora un po..... per digerire....


----------



## Simy (20 Maggio 2015)

gas ha detto:


> potevi stare ancora un po..... per digerire....



chiariamo subito una cosa. non litigherei mai con un'amica per un uomo  
quindi


----------



## Nocciola (20 Maggio 2015)

*gas*



Simy ha detto:


> chiariamo subito una cosa. non litigherei mai con un'amica per un uomo
> quindi


Direi che puoi congedarti:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Tradito? (20 Maggio 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Direi che puoi congedarti:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


nooo proprio adesso che sto ad un passo dalla meta


----------



## Nocciola (20 Maggio 2015)

Tradito? ha detto:


> nooo proprio adesso che sto ad un passo dalla meta


Gas deve congedarsi non Simy


----------



## gas (20 Maggio 2015)

con permesso..........


----------



## Tradito? (20 Maggio 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Gas deve congedarsi non Simy


meno male, gas dai congedati!!!


----------



## oscuro (20 Maggio 2015)

*Io*

Ragazzi che due coglioni che siete.Ma cazzo un pò di grinta.Ma se fossi donna io scriverei:

Alto 1.85
occhi azzurri
fisico asciutto
Capelli brizzolati
Poi simpatico,allegro,tormentato,stronzo,complice,con una sberla di carne che non finisce più.CAZZO CI VUOLE UNA LAUREA?Che due palle ste donne un pò di iniziativa no?Che noia,che barba...che palle....


----------



## gas (20 Maggio 2015)

Tradito? ha detto:


> meno male, gas dai congedati!!!


già fatto.... le ho appena buscate la scorsa settimana, per cui ora è meglio che vada dove occhio non vede......


----------



## Tradito? (20 Maggio 2015)

gas ha detto:


> già fatto.... le ho appena buscate la scorsa settimana, per cui ora è meglio che vada dove occhio non vede......


fuori uno, adesso a chi tocca?


----------



## gas (20 Maggio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ragazzi che due coglioni che siete.Ma cazzo un pò di grinta.Ma se fossi donna io scriverei:
> 
> Alto 1.85
> occhi azzurri
> ...


questi non li voglionoooooooooo


----------



## Simy (20 Maggio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ragazzi che due coglioni che siete.Ma cazzo un pò di grinta.Ma se fossi donna io scriverei:
> 
> *Alto 1.91*
> *occhi verde piscio*
> ...


ho fatto un paio di modifiche...
ti candidi?


----------



## gas (20 Maggio 2015)

*oscuro*



Simy ha detto:


> ho fatto un paio di modifiche...
> ti candidi?


ora non puoi ritirarti, te l'ha messa sul vassoio.... eddai


----------



## oscuro (20 Maggio 2015)

*Si*



Simy ha detto:


> ho fatto un paio di modifiche...
> ti candidi?


E non mi sembra corretto sto modo di fare...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:e poi non ho la sberla.:rotfl:


----------



## Simy (20 Maggio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> E non mi sembra corretto sto modo di fare...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:e poi non ho la sberla.:rotfl:



a me sembra correttissimo invece


----------



## oscuro (20 Maggio 2015)

*No*



Simy ha detto:


> a me sembra correttissimo invece



No non è corretto!devi scrivere di tuo pugno.....


----------



## gas (20 Maggio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> No non è corretto!devi scrivere di tuo pugno.....


io e te siamo mal messi.......


----------



## Simy (20 Maggio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> No non è corretto!devi scrivere di tuo pugno.....


ho scritto le modifiche che mi aggradano 

ah dimenticavo... possibilmente macchina coatta.


----------



## Nocciola (20 Maggio 2015)

gas ha detto:


> io e te siamo mal messi.......


voi due siete i re dei chiacchieroni. Ecco cosa siete


----------



## Simy (20 Maggio 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> voi due siete i re dei chiacchieroni. Ecco cosa siete



standing ovation

:umile:


----------



## oscuro (20 Maggio 2015)

*Ah*



Simy ha detto:


> ho scritto le modifiche che mi aggradano
> 
> ah dimenticavo... possibilmente macchina coatta.



Guarda,scrivimi che ho il pisello piccolo,scrivimi che sono una merda,scrivimi,che sono impotente,ma coatta la donna mia...no!!!!!!


----------



## gas (20 Maggio 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> voi due siete i re dei chiacchieroni. Ecco cosa siete


fatemi stare zitto.......
trattenetemi............
incerottatemi la bocca............
tagliatemi le corde vocali..............


----------



## oscuro (20 Maggio 2015)

*Senti*



farfalla ha detto:


> voi due siete i re dei chiacchieroni. Ecco cosa siete



Io e te famo i conti più in la.galeotto permettendo....


----------



## Simy (20 Maggio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Guarda,scrivimi che ho il pisello piccolo,scrivimi che sono una merda,scrivimi,che sono impotente,ma coatta la donna mia...no!!!!!!



scusa, ti sei sentito per caso chiamato in causa? ho detto che il candidato dovrebbe avere una macchina coatta 

(poi aò.. come la vuoi definì... te lo ricordi il nostro primo incontro:rotfl


----------



## gas (20 Maggio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io e te famo i conti più in la.galeotto permettendo....


sempre che tu riesca a prenderla.......


----------



## Nocciola (20 Maggio 2015)

gas ha detto:


> fatemi stare zitto.......
> trattenetemi............
> incerottatemi la bocca............
> tagliatemi le corde vocali..............





oscuro ha detto:


> Io e te famo i conti più in la.galeotto permettendo....


bla bla bla
:dorme:


----------



## oscuro (20 Maggio 2015)

*Ancora*



Simy ha detto:


> scusa, ti sei sentito per caso chiamato in causa? ho detto che il candidato dovrebbe avere una macchina coatta
> 
> (poi aò.. come la vuoi definì... te lo ricordi il nostro primo incontro:rotfl


Aggressiva,eccitante,arrapante,giuroreferisco una donna che mi dice:mi spiace hai il pisello troppo piccolo per i miei gusti,che mi da della coatta...alla donna mia.La donna mia nse tocca.


----------



## gas (20 Maggio 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> bla bla bla
> :dorme:


vedi di non bagnarti le ali perchè poi non riesci più a volare


----------



## Simy (20 Maggio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Aggressiva,eccitante,arrapante,giuroreferisco una donna che mi dice:mi spiace hai il pisello troppo piccolo per i miei gusti,che mi da della coatta...alla donna mia.La donna mia nse tocca.


ma tu lo sai che io amo la rossa :inlove:


----------



## gas (20 Maggio 2015)

*oscuro*

sta volta te la da.......


----------



## oscuro (20 Maggio 2015)

*Gas*



gas ha detto:


> sta volta te la da.......



Gas.....ho perso la speranza.


----------



## gas (20 Maggio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Gas.....ho perso la speranza.


nel mio caso sono anche andato a Lourdes

purtroppo invano


----------



## gas (20 Maggio 2015)

*oscuro*

son donne....... e si sa, son chiacchierone


----------



## oscuro (20 Maggio 2015)

*Gas*



gas ha detto:


> son donne....... e si sa, son chiacchierone



Ecco.Io che sono chiacchierone non lo scrivo più!


----------



## gas (20 Maggio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ecco.Io che sono chiacchierone non lo scrivo più!


vedi..... si sono zittite
non hanno più argomenti

come volevasi dimostrare.......


----------



## Simy (20 Maggio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ecco.Io che sono chiacchierone non lo scrivo più!


ok, decidi dove e quando poi vediamo chi è il chiacchierone


----------



## gas (20 Maggio 2015)

*oscuro*



Simy ha detto:


> ok, decidi dove e quando poi vediamo chi è il chiacchierone


quando poi decidi il come e il quando..... ti dicono che non va bene.....

non male come tattica


----------



## oscuro (20 Maggio 2015)

*Gas*



gas ha detto:


> quando poi decidi il come e il quando..... ti dicono che non va bene.....
> 
> non male come tattica


gas calmati....:rotfl:


----------



## gas (20 Maggio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> gas calmati....:rotfl:


sono incazzatissimo.... altro che calmarmi


----------



## Simy (20 Maggio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> gas calmati....:rotfl:



:risata:


----------



## oscuro (20 Maggio 2015)

*Gas*



gas ha detto:


> sono incazzatissimo.... altro che calmarmi[/QUOTE
> 
> gas con le donne scherzare va bene,ma non troppo....


----------



## gas (20 Maggio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> gas ha detto:
> 
> 
> > sono incazzatissimo.... altro che calmarmi[/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## oscuro (20 Maggio 2015)

*No*



gas ha detto:


> oscuro ha detto:
> 
> 
> > :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> ...


----------



## gas (20 Maggio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> gas ha detto:
> 
> 
> > No perchè tu ti incazzi e come SEMPRE DENTRO A STO FORUM E FUORI CI VADO DI MEZZO IO.:rotfl:
> ...


----------



## Tradito? (20 Maggio 2015)

troppe chiacchiere e pochi fatti


----------



## Simy (20 Maggio 2015)

Tradito? ha detto:


> troppe chiacchiere e pochi fatti



ecco bravo, diglielo.
tutti chiacchiere e distintivo qui...


----------



## Sbriciolata (20 Maggio 2015)

Io appoggio solo la candidatura di Higgins perché gli altri non ho avuto modo di valutarli. Ehm detta così é bruttina. Soprattutto per Higgins poro ragazzo. Allora mettiamola così: Le candidature non sono state accompagnate dalle informazioni necessarie. Che non si pensi che faccio favoritismi.


----------



## Tradito? (20 Maggio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Io appoggio solo la candidatura di Higgins perché gli altri non ho avuto modo di valutarli. Ehm detta così é bruttina. Soprattutto per Higgins poro ragazzo. Allora mettiamola così: Le candidature non sono state accompagnate dalle informazioni necessarie. Che non si pensi che faccio favoritismi.


che informazioni vorresti?


----------



## Simy (20 Maggio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Io appoggio solo la candidatura di Higgins perché gli altri non ho avuto modo di valutarli. Ehm detta così é bruttina. Soprattutto per Higgins poro ragazzo. Allora mettiamola così: Le candidature non sono state accompagnate dalle informazioni necessarie. Che non si pensi che faccio favoritismi.


vabbè da quel che ho capito con Higgins vado sul sicuro... interessante..


----------



## Sbriciolata (20 Maggio 2015)

Tradito? ha detto:


> che informazioni vorresti?



Reddito ISE certificato medico di sana e robusta costituzione, stato di famiglia poi deve superare alcuni test specifici.


----------



## Sbriciolata (20 Maggio 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> vabbè da quel che ho capito con Higgins vado sul sicuro... interessante..



Ho scoperto che le milanesi ci nascondono che i milanesi sono dei gran bei tronchi di pino. Vatti a fidare di quelle oltre Po.


----------



## Simy (20 Maggio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Ho scoperto che le milanesi ci nascondono che i milanesi sono dei gran bei tronchi di pino. Vatti a fidare di quelle oltre Po.


chiamale sceme


----------



## Caciottina (20 Maggio 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> chiamale sceme


quindi hai scelto? 
ma almeno la lettera di presentazione c'era?


----------



## Simy (20 Maggio 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> quindi hai scelto?
> ma almeno la lettera di presentazione c'era?


no, non ho ancora scelto.
non si è manco presentato


----------



## Caciottina (20 Maggio 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> no, non ho ancora scelto.
> non si è manco presentato


ah, ti giro un paio di CV che sono arrivati a me per sbaglio perche pensavano che il forumvoto fosse chiuso.


----------



## Simy (20 Maggio 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> ah, ti giro un paio di CV che sono arrivati a me per sbaglio perche pensavano che il forumvoto fosse chiuso.



va bene


----------



## oscuro (20 Maggio 2015)

*No*

DEVI DA SCRIVERE CHE STAI A CERCà!:rotfl:


----------



## Simy (20 Maggio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> DEVI DA SCRIVERE CHE STAI A CERCà!:rotfl:



uno che mi trombi come dio comanda... va bene?


----------



## oscuro (20 Maggio 2015)

*gas*



Simy ha detto:


> uno che mi trombi come dio comanda... va bene?



Gas...li mortac.....tua....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (20 Maggio 2015)

*Simy*



Simy ha detto:


> uno che mi trombi come dio comanda... va bene?



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:non ti riconosco più....!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## banshee (20 Maggio 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> uno che mi trombi come dio comanda... va bene?



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

MITO!!

:carneval:


----------



## oscuro (20 Maggio 2015)

*banshee*



banshee ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> MITO!!
> 
> :carneval:


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
Si ma deve specificare come....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Simy (20 Maggio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> MITO!!
> 
> :carneval:


eh ho capito... e porca miseria quant'è difficile... poi dicono che le donne sono difficili


----------



## Simy (20 Maggio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> Si ma deve specificare come....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


"come dio comanda" ... ho specificato


----------



## Simy (20 Maggio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:non ti riconosco più....!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


:fischio:


----------



## oscuro (20 Maggio 2015)

*Simy*



Simy ha detto:


> eh ho capito... e porca miseria quant'è difficile... poi dicono che le donne sono difficili



Non ti sei veramente regolata....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:ma adesso mi posso candidare?:rotfl:vincerei a mani basse non mi sembra giusto....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:io sono troppo romantico.


----------



## oscuro (20 Maggio 2015)

*Si*



Simy ha detto:


> "come dio comanda" ... ho specificato



Non conosco i comandamenti in quel senso....spiega....:rotfl:


----------



## Simy (20 Maggio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Non ti sei veramente regolata....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:ma adesso mi posso candidare?:rotfl:vincerei a mani basse non mi sembra giusto....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:io sono troppo romantico.


romantico tu? 
:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



cmq a parte quello: "coccole, baci, carezze, preliminari infiniti..."


----------



## oscuro (20 Maggio 2015)

*See*



Simy ha detto:


> romantico tu?
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> 
> ...



Sono anaffettivo


----------



## banshee (20 Maggio 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> eh ho capito... e porca miseria quant'è difficile... poi dicono che le donne sono difficili


hai fatto bene :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: non volevano capì :carneval:


----------



## Simy (20 Maggio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Non conosco i comandamenti in quel senso....spiega....:rotfl:


1) Cura l'igiene personale compresa quella orale

2) Non chiedere il permesso per ogni cosa che..le fai

3) Non metterti paranoie per le dimensioni del tuo pene

4) Evita i complimenti banali ogni 5 minuti..anzi..evita quelli banali SEMPRE

5) Non fare il saputello a letto tanto ti sgama..

6) Evita di preoccuparti in continuazione del suo orgasmo

7) Falla sentire ogni tanto un po' ... ma anche unica per te

8) Non pensare mai che lei sia un angelo, con la sua immaginazione concepisce delle situazioni e delle prcate a cui tu neanche ti avvicini.

9) Non usare le mani come delle ruspe, non ha una cava ed il clitoride puo' essere molto sensibile all'inizio

10) Ricordati che il piacere della donna comincia dalla mente..e che ama la doppia penetrazione, quella mentale e quella fisica


----------



## Simy (20 Maggio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> hai fatto bene :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: non volevano capì :carneval:


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

muoro


----------



## oscuro (20 Maggio 2015)

*Si*



Simy ha detto:


> 1) Cura l'igiene personale compresa quella orale
> 
> 2) Non chiedere il permesso per ogni cosa che..le fai
> 
> ...



Ok,ne manca uno....


----------



## Simy (20 Maggio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ok,ne manca uno....



questi li ho trovati su Google... dimmi cosa manca


----------



## oscuro (20 Maggio 2015)

*See*



banshee ha detto:


> hai fatto bene :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: non volevano capì :carneval:



E si bene un cavolo....so scappati tutti....


----------



## oscuro (20 Maggio 2015)

*SI*



Simy ha detto:


> questi li ho trovati su Google... dimmi cosa manca



Ne manca uno......


----------



## Simy (20 Maggio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ne manca uno......



il marcare il territorio? lo schizzo sulla chiappa sinistra (quella del cuore)?


----------



## Joey Blow (20 Maggio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sono *analaffettivo*


Corretto.


----------



## Homer (20 Maggio 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> uno che mi trombi come dio comanda... va bene?



Madooooo, sei peggio di Nicka. Con quello che hai scritto ti precludi praticamente tutti gli uomini :facepalm:


----------



## Simy (20 Maggio 2015)

Homer ha detto:


> Madooooo, sei peggio di Nicka. Con quello che hai scritto ti precludi praticamente tutti gli uomini :facepalm:



tu ti candidi?


----------



## Homer (20 Maggio 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> tu ti candidi?


No perché non ho l caratteristica da te sopra menzionata. E poi a Roma fa caldo.


----------



## zadig (20 Maggio 2015)

Higgins ha detto:


> Quindi bisogna corrompere Zadig.


no, mi spiace, sono incorruttibile.
Ma se per sbaglio mi inoltrassi una foto delle chiappe di Farfalla e di quelle di Caciottina, diciamo che le tue probabilità di vincere la selezione -compreso assaggio di Simy- aumenterebbero vertiginosamente.

Ricordati che la merce che ti sto offrendo è di prima qualità...


----------



## Simy (20 Maggio 2015)

Homer ha detto:


> No perché non ho l caratteristica da te sopra menzionata. E poi a Roma fa caldo.


  Che ne sai? Per dirlo bisogna provare. ...


----------



## zadig (20 Maggio 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> ho capito ma magari tu cerchi altro. il cv uno lo manda dopo aver visto la job description.


la blow job description attirerebbe molti mosconi, ma di quelli che poi non concludono niente...


----------



## zadig (20 Maggio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> NON DEVI PROVARCI.Dai devi specificare:età,specifiche del carattere,altezza,peso,titolo di studio,curricula,preferenza sessuali.


ma simy è di ampie vedute...
E comunque un periodo di prova va fatto, poi si può passare al rogito.


----------



## zadig (20 Maggio 2015)

Higgins ha detto:


> :simy::simy:
> 
> (Ti faccio presente che questa emoticon si chiama "Simy")


vai tranquillo: ha il bollino di qualità "zadig" ed anche quello "perplesso".


----------



## zadig (20 Maggio 2015)

gas ha detto:


> comunque invio il mio CV:
> mi chiamo gas, sono alto 1,80 quindi abbastanza per poterti abbracciare
> nel caso fosse necessario, ho conoscenze linguistiche per le quali potrei dare dimostrazione
> in questi anni ho acquisito esperienze che potranno essere, se coltivate, motivo di gioia
> ...


Ottimo. Sapevo che eri un buon candidato (e non dar retta a farfalla, dacci dentro!)
Ora dicci: ti capita di fare sogni erotici con la simy?


----------



## zadig (20 Maggio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Gas.....ho perso la speranza.


oscuro, è il momento di spingere!


----------



## Higgins (20 Maggio 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> vai tranquillo: ha il bollino di qualità "zadig" ed anche quello "perplesso".


Allora mi fido!


----------



## Higgins (20 Maggio 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> no, mi spiace, sono incorruttibile.
> Ma se per sbaglio mi inoltrassi una foto delle chiappe di Farfalla e di quelle di Caciottina, diciamo che le tue probabilità di vincere la selezione -compreso assaggio di Simy- aumenterebbero vertiginosamente.
> 
> Ricordati che la merce che ti sto offrendo è di prima qualità...


Ahahahhahhah! Mi sembra una richiesta ragionevole. Ora quindi care Farfalla e Caciottina mostrateci il vostro... attaccamento a questo forum con le foto richieste!


----------



## Sbriciolata (20 Maggio 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> vai tranquillo: ha il bollino di qualità "zadig" ed anche quello "perplesso".


Fermi tutti. Ho scoperto che ama Brunetta.
Non ditemi nulla, devo ancora metabolizzare la notizia.


----------



## zadig (20 Maggio 2015)

Higgins ha detto:


> Ahahahhahhah! Mi sembra una richiesta ragionevole. Ora quindi care Farfalla e Caciottina mostrateci il vostro... attaccamento a questo forum con le foto richieste!


ma non ti chiederei mai i culi delle utenti per perorare la tua causa, sarebbe corruzione!
Ho detto che se, per sbaglio, mi inoltrassi quelle foto, casualmente le tue azioni salirebbero di molto...


----------



## zadig (20 Maggio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Fermi tutti. Ho scoperto che ama Brunetta.
> Non ditemi nulla, devo ancora metabolizzare la notizia.


intendi Hiking?
Beh qualche giro di riscaldamento non fa male visto che si allena per simy!


----------



## Higgins (20 Maggio 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> intendi Hiking?
> Beh qualche giro di riscaldamento non fa male visto che si allena per simy!


A Brunetta le voglio bene! Come si fa a non volergliene?! Chiunque la conosce di persona poi le vuole bene!


----------



## zadig (20 Maggio 2015)

Higgins ha detto:


> A Brunetta le voglio bene! Come si fa a non volergliene?! Chiunque la conosce di persona poi le vuole bene!


l'importante è che se poi ti accoppi con simy ti dedichi solo a lei. E non ti annoierai, dammi retta!

Ho già descritto la merce al primo post di questa discussione, aggiungo che simy è una delle poche femmine non acide.
Ma ti piacciono i cani? Sei disposto a diventare prevalentemente vegetariano?
Io ti dico che non faticheresti a diventarlo, visto che cucina bene.






(grazie per l'mp e per la solerzia con cui l'hai mandato... belle fotine, mi mancavano. Te ne ho girate un paio di Nicka per ricambiare!)


----------



## Sbriciolata (20 Maggio 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> intendi Hiking?
> Beh qualche giro di riscaldamento non fa male visto che si allena per simy!



Ehm no.


----------



## drusilla (20 Maggio 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> 1) Cura l'igiene personale compresa quella orale
> 
> 2) Non chiedere il permesso per ogni cosa che..le fai
> 
> ...


Mettete un omino che si postra in adorazione che non ce l"'ho nel cellulare[emoji12]


----------



## Higgins (20 Maggio 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> l'importante è che se poi ti accoppi con simy ti dedichi solo a lei. E non ti annoierai, dammi retta!
> 
> Ho già descritto la merce al primo post di questa discussione, aggiungo che simy è una delle poche femmine non acide.
> Ma ti piacciono i cani? Sei disposto a diventare prevalentemente vegetariano?
> ...


Si mi raccomando tienile per te e per i tuoi amici più stretti. Non più di 400 mi raccomando! 

Il cane non l'ho mai assaggiato, non so se mi piace. Ma sono quasi sicuro che non sia in armonia con una dieta vegetariana


----------



## Bender (20 Maggio 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> 1) Cura l'igiene personale compresa quella orale
> 
> 2) Non chiedere il permesso per ogni cosa che..le fai
> 
> ...


ma il punto 8 scusa, anche per il punto 2 sono un po carente
che poi tu in teoria da come scrivi dovresti essere quella più tranquilla del forum


----------



## zadig (20 Maggio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Ehm no.


ops!


----------



## zadig (20 Maggio 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> ma il punto 8 scusa, anche per il punto 2 sono un po carente
> che poi tu in teoria da come scrivi dovresti essere quella più tranquilla del forum


ricordati sempre che l'acqua cheta...


----------



## zadig (20 Maggio 2015)

Higgins ha detto:


> Si mi raccomando tienile per te e per i tuoi amici più stretti. Non più di 400 mi raccomando!
> 
> Il cane non l'ho mai assaggiato, non so se mi piace. Ma sono quasi sicuro che non sia in armonia con una dieta vegetariana


nono, arrivo al massimo a 150, tranquillo!

Temo che sarebbe il cane ad assaggiare te, visto che Yuma non è esattamente un cagnolino mignon...
Ma è pericolosa solo se la padrona non è soddisfatta, quindi sta a te...

Ma perchè hai cambiato nick? Se dovessi cambiarlo io nel modo in cui tutti mi chiamano, il mio dovrebbe essere "cretino" "pirla" o, ancora più frequente, "minidotato"...


----------



## perplesso (20 Maggio 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> ma il punto 8 scusa, anche per il punto 2 sono un po carente
> che poi tu in teoria da come scrivi dovresti essere quella più tranquilla del forum





zadig ha detto:


> ricordati sempre che l'acqua cheta...


qualcuno in mia assenza s'è ricordato di inveire Bender almeno una volta al giorno?


----------



## zadig (20 Maggio 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> qualcuno in mia assenza s'è ricordato di inveire Bender almeno una volta al giorno?


credo di averlo fatto... lo so che non è da me insultarlo, ma sai, a volte...


----------



## Spot (20 Maggio 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> *ma il punto 8 scusa*


Ecco quello ficcatelo bene in testa che è fondamentale.


----------



## oscuro (20 Maggio 2015)

*SI*

Se simy,la simy che conosco io,arriva a scrivere una cosa simile,si è girato il mondo.Sto seriamente riflettendo,sono diventato demodè e anacronistico.
Credo sia arrivato il momento di abdicare e lasciare il mio posto a nicka e zadig.IO NON HO PIù NULLA DA DIRE.:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
Arriva il momento di capire,e farsi da parte,le pippe mi stanno uccidendo....


----------



## Vincent Vega (20 Maggio 2015)

Ti assenti qualche giorno, e i copiosi adempimenti burocratici compiuti cadono nel dimenticatoio.......sic sic....


----------



## oscuro (20 Maggio 2015)

*SI*



Vincent Vega ha detto:


> Ti assenti qualche giorno, e i copiosi adempimenti burocratici compiuti cadono nel dimenticatoio.......sic sic....



Rimpiango la vecchia simy...casa e chiesa,chiesa e casa.


----------



## zadig (20 Maggio 2015)

Vincent Vega ha detto:


> Ti assenti qualche giorno, e i copiosi adempimenti burocratici compiuti cadono nel dimenticatoio.......sic sic....


la merce è sempre più ambita... datti da fare!


----------



## Simy (20 Maggio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Rimpiango la vecchia simy...casa e chiesa,chiesa e casa.



mica sono cambiata


----------



## Nicka (20 Maggio 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> ma il punto 8 scusa, anche per il punto 2 sono un po carente
> che poi tu in teoria da come scrivi dovresti essere quella più tranquilla del forum


Io ti giuro che...
Ma davvero che...
Sappi che...

Perplesso davvero, poni fine alle mie sofferenze...


----------



## Simy (20 Maggio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Io ti giuro che...
> Ma davvero che...
> Sappi che...
> 
> Perplesso davvero, poni fine alle mie sofferenze...


mi hanno detto che sono peggio di te :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Vincent Vega (20 Maggio 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> la merce è sempre più ambita... datti da fare!


Ma io la domanda l'ho inoltrata. E pure il primo colloquio era andato non c'è male. Eravamo rimasti con un cordiale "Le faremo sapere".


----------



## oscuro (20 Maggio 2015)

*Si*



Vincent Vega ha detto:


> Ma io la domanda l'ho inoltrata. E pure il primo colloquio era andato non c'è male. Eravamo rimasti con un cordiale "Le faremo sapere".



La stessa cosa a me...aspetto da anni....


----------



## Nicka (20 Maggio 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> mi hanno detto che sono peggio di te :rotfl::rotfl:


Hai avuta la stessa uscita che avrei avuto io...


----------



## oscuro (20 Maggio 2015)

*Nicka*



Nicka ha detto:


> Hai avuta la stessa uscita che avrei avuto io...



Nicka,credo che per me sia il momento di andare.Tu e zadig....siete il futuro.ragazzi siete il mio orgoglio.Vi raccomando il bender.


----------



## Simy (20 Maggio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Hai avuta la stessa uscita che avrei avuto io...


:rotfl::rotfl:
e vabbè ma se la sono cercata


----------



## Nicka (20 Maggio 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl:
> e vabbè ma se la sono cercata


Ma anche a me le mettono sempre su un piatto d'argento!!!!


----------



## Simy (20 Maggio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ma anche a me le mettono sempre su un piatto d'argento!!!!


vabbè, e noi li accontentiamo


----------



## Nicka (20 Maggio 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> vabbè, e noi li accontentiamo


Basta che ci chiavino come dio comanda...


----------



## oscuro (20 Maggio 2015)

*Nicka*



Nicka ha detto:


> Basta che ci chiavino come dio comanda...



E due....:rotfl:


----------



## Simy (20 Maggio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Basta che ci chiavino come dio comanda...


esattamente 
mica stamo a fa beneficienza


----------



## Simy (20 Maggio 2015)

Vincent Vega ha detto:


> Ti assenti qualche giorno, e i copiosi adempimenti burocratici compiuti cadono nel dimenticatoio.......sic sic....



io non ne so nulla... mi nascondono le cose...


----------



## Nicka (20 Maggio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> E due....:rotfl:


A 3 si chiama menage...


----------



## perplesso (20 Maggio 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> 1) Cura l'igiene personale compresa quella orale
> 
> 2) Non chiedere il permesso per ogni cosa che..le fai
> 
> ...


il punto 7 non mi è chiaro,il resto va bene


----------



## Simy (20 Maggio 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> il punto 7 non mi è chiaro,il resto va bene


sui puntini metti la parola "troia"


----------



## Simy (20 Maggio 2015)

ci sono anche quelli per la donna:

Per lei:
1) Cura l'igiene personale ma per te dovrebbe essere 'scontato'

2)  Ricordati che il  ... non ammette pensieri', quindi evita di spaccare  le p@lle con discorsi di responsabilità prima di una scopata come si  deve. Come per certe medicine meglio lontano dai pasti.

3) Smettila di pensare che la tua fiketta sia sporca anche quando te la sei lavata già tre volte in una giornata

4)  Vedi di realizzare con lui i tuoi p0rci pensieri evitando di pensare  che lui potrebbe giudicarti male. Se lo pensi cambia uomo. Il sesso con  inibizioni è un dipinto incompiuto.

5) Sii donna fuori dal letto,  l'aspetto fisico ha la sua importanza, cura i dettagli ma sii  spontanea. Meglio i jeans che calzino a pennello che un abito da sera  che ti faccia impacciata (da non confondersi con timida). 

6)  Evita di ostentare la tua emancipazione femminile, le 'femministe' sono  irritanti quando si finisce a letto. La vera emancipazione non ha  bisogno di essere rimarcata, l'ostentazione è solo insicurezza.

7) Non simulare mai l'orgasmo, non è un atto di sensibilità nei suoi riguardi ma una vera presa per il culo.

8) Quando lo masturbi non hai a che fare con un tubo di ferro...anche lui puo' essere irritabile.

9)  Se c'è qualcosa che non ti piace fare o per la quale hai dei taboo  evita di erigere barricate o di mostrarti seccata. Parlagliene  serenamente.

10) Ricordati che la maggior parte degli uomini dopo  l'orgasmo ha il periodo refrattario, se insisti gli stai solo dando  fastidio, è fisiologico.


----------



## perplesso (20 Maggio 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> sui puntini metti la parola "troia"


ah ok,così è chiaro il concetto.



Simy ha detto:


> ci sono anche quelli per la donna:
> 
> Per lei:
> 1) Cura l'igiene personale ma per te dovrebbe essere 'scontato'
> ...


il punto 6 è meraviglioso.   il 9 dovreste scrivervelo sulla mano o sul braccio e ripetervelo costantemente


----------



## Simy (20 Maggio 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> ah ok,così è chiaro il concetto.
> 
> 
> 
> il punto 6 è meraviglioso.   il 9 dovreste scrivervelo sulla mano o sul braccio e ripetervelo costantemente


anche il 4 ha il suo perchè


----------



## perplesso (20 Maggio 2015)

il punto 4 credo sia alla base di una buona parte delle storie del Confessionale


----------



## Simy (20 Maggio 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> il punto 4 credo sia alla base di una buona parte delle storie del Confessionale


già


----------



## Daniele34 (21 Maggio 2015)

"Periodo refrattario dopo l'orgasmo".... :rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (21 Maggio 2015)

*Si*



Simy ha detto:


> 1) Cura l'igiene personale compresa quella orale
> 
> 2) Non chiedere il permesso per ogni cosa che..le fai
> 
> ...



Quello che mi frega e mi ha sempre fregato è il punto 3!Io mi sono sempre fatto paranoie,sempre,purtroppo finisce sempre che da una forte dipendenza...oltre a tutti i problemi che un po tutti conoscete. Finisce sempre che mi tormentano,e non ho più tragua.Che due coglioni.


----------



## zadig (21 Maggio 2015)

a me di quei punti li non frega niente: l'importante è il punto G e basta.


----------



## zadig (21 Maggio 2015)

Vincent Vega ha detto:


> Ma io la domanda l'ho inoltrata. E pure il primo colloquio era andato non c'è male. Eravamo rimasti con un cordiale "Le faremo sapere".


infatti lei è il candidato che ha più chances.
Forse però ora dovrebbe provare se la merce è di suo gradimento...


----------



## Simy (21 Maggio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Quello che mi frega e mi ha sempre fregato è il punto 3!Io mi sono sempre fatto paranoie,sempre,purtroppo finisce sempre che da una forte dipendenza...oltre a tutti i problemi che un po tutti conoscete. Finisce sempre che mi tormentano,e non ho più tragua.Che due coglioni.



dai su, coraggio


----------



## zadig (21 Maggio 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> dai su, coraggio


sei carina a voler lenire le sue pene...


----------



## Simy (21 Maggio 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> sei carina a voler lenire le sue pene...


lui sembra non apprezzare però :triste:


----------



## zadig (21 Maggio 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> lui sembra non apprezzare però :triste:


è timido... devi essere più incisiva.
Ma non troppo però, sennò poi c'è l'effetto lumaca!
Una cougar ma molto delicata, insomma.


----------



## Simy (21 Maggio 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> è timido... .



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## zadig (21 Maggio 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


poi ti lamenti che quel povero ragazzo non conclude...


----------



## Simy (21 Maggio 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> poi ti lamenti che quel povero ragazzo non conclude...



senti tutto gli puoi dire... ma timido proprio no


----------



## Nicka (21 Maggio 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> senti tutto gli puoi dire... ma timido proprio no


È timido quanto Perplesso buono e Zadig superdotato?!


----------



## Simy (21 Maggio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> È timido quanto Perplesso buono e Zadig superdotato?!




esattamente


----------



## zadig (21 Maggio 2015)

dovete smetterla di stare sempre a guardare la mia patta vuota!


----------



## Nicka (21 Maggio 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> dovete smetterla di stare sempre a guardare la mia patta vuota!


Ma...ma...ma...è così bello contemplare il vuoto infinito!!!!


----------



## zadig (21 Maggio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ma...ma...ma...è così bello contemplare il vuoto infinito!!!!


io questo lo capisco... però io non sono solo vuoto di patta, ho anche il vuoto dentro al cranio... dovresti elogiare anche quello, e che diamine!


----------



## oscuro (21 Maggio 2015)

*Simy*



Simy ha detto:


> senti tutto gli puoi dire... ma timido proprio no


Si,sono timido,no?


----------



## Nocciola (21 Maggio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si,sono timido,no?


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## zadig (21 Maggio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si,sono timido,no?


non lo capisce, Oscù!


----------



## Simy (21 Maggio 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


grazie amica


----------



## banshee (21 Maggio 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> ma il punto 8 scusa, anche per il punto 2 sono un po carente
> *che poi tu in teoria da come scrivi dovresti essere quella più tranquilla del forum*


scusa Bender ma che significa? nel senso... se una ragazza è tranquilla e gentile come simy o come si pongono tante altre quindi non può essere libera e disinibita nell'intimità?


----------



## Nicka (21 Maggio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> scusa Bender ma che significa? nel senso... se una ragazza è tranquilla e gentile come simy o come si pongono tante altre quindi non può essere libera e disinibita nell'intimità?


Esattamente...e io non posso essere tranquilla e riservata a una cena.
Si aspettava saltassi sul tavolo a fare uno spogliarello con spettacolo porno e che mi avvicinassi ad ogni maschio della tavolata per fare dirty talking...


----------



## Simy (21 Maggio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> scusa Bender ma che significa? nel senso... se una ragazza è tranquilla e gentile come simy o come si pongono tante altre quindi non può essere libera e disinibita nell'intimità?


appunto 



Nicka ha detto:


> Esattamente...e io non posso essere tranquilla e riservata a una cena.
> Si aspettava saltassi sul tavolo a fare uno spogliarello con spettacolo porno e che mi avvicinassi ad ogni maschio della tavolata per fare dirty talking...



abbattetemi


----------



## gas (21 Maggio 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> ci sono anche quelli per la donna:
> 
> Per lei:
> 1) Cura l'igiene personale ma per te dovrebbe essere 'scontato'
> ...


mi piace il punto 10
..... non rompere le palle, dammi un momento


----------



## banshee (21 Maggio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Esattamente...e io non posso essere tranquilla e riservata a una cena.
> Si aspettava saltassi sul tavolo a fare uno spogliarello con spettacolo porno e che mi avvicinassi ad ogni maschio della tavolata per fare dirty talking...


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: eh ma infatti!

sarei curiosa di sapere come Bender immagina una donna sessualmente "potente"... che va in giro di latex e frustino :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

poi pure la cosa degli occhiali! "se hai gli occhiali sei rassicurante ", no, sei ciecata :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: (purio so ciecata  miope di brutto)


----------



## oscuro (21 Maggio 2015)

*BENDER*

Mattia posso darti un consiglio:farfalla,banshee,nicka,e simy.......,esci da questa discussione il più velocomente possibile,non replicare,scrivi che hanno ragione,non opporre resistenza alcuna,donne così insieme ti massacrano.Io entro solo quando ne vedo al massimo due,e rischio...!vai altrove...fidati...:rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (21 Maggio 2015)

*Farfalla*



farfalla ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Secondo me qui dentro girano voci incontrollate:rotfl:.Sono timido,le donne mi inibiscono,non ci credi?
Non di aspetto magari,ma sono timido.....


----------



## gas (21 Maggio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Mattia posso darti un consiglio:farfalla,banshee,nicka,e simy.......,esci da questa discussione il più velocomente possibile,non replicare,scrivi che hanno ragione,non opporre resistenza alcuna,donne così insieme ti massacrano.Io entro solo quando ne vedo al massimo due,e rischio...!vai altrove...fidati...:rotfl:


verissimo!!
se entri in rotta di collisione, ti sfanno, ti disfano, ti rendono poltiglia.... il tuo midollo spinale ne risente eccome


----------



## gas (21 Maggio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Secondo me qui dentro girano voci incontrollate:rotfl:.Sono timido,le donne mi inibiscono,non ci credi?
> Non di aspetto magari,ma sono timido.....


siamo praticamente identici....

2 fratelli....  :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (21 Maggio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Secondo me qui dentro girano voci incontrollate:rotfl:.Sono timido,le donne mi inibiscono,non ci credi?
> Non di aspetto magari,ma sono timido.....


Si sei timido :rotfl:


----------



## banshee (21 Maggio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Mattia posso darti un consiglio:farfalla,banshee,nicka,e simy.......,esci da questa discussione il più velocomente possibile,non replicare,scrivi che hanno ragione,non opporre resistenza alcuna,donne così insieme ti massacrano.*Io entro solo quando ne vedo al massimo due,e rischio*...!vai altrove...fidati...:rotfl:


ma falla finita :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Simy (21 Maggio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Mattia posso darti un consiglio:farfalla,banshee,nicka,e simy.......,esci da questa discussione il più velocomente possibile,non replicare,scrivi che hanno ragione,non opporre resistenza alcuna,donne così insieme ti massacrano.Io entro solo quando ne vedo al massimo due,e rischio...!vai altrove...fidati...:rotfl:



:risata:


----------



## gas (21 Maggio 2015)

*oscuro*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Si sei timido :rotfl:





banshee ha detto:


> ma falla finita :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:





Simy ha detto:


> :risata:


queste ragazze non ti conoscono a fondo


----------



## oscuro (21 Maggio 2015)

*Fiamma*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Si sei timido :rotfl:


Ma siete forti?ma cosa me ne viene in tasca a scriverlo?
Ma voi ci mettete un attimo a sgamare,ed io farei più bella figura a non scriverlo......!SI, sono timido...io vorrei consocere e sapere chi mette in giro certe voci....!:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (21 Maggio 2015)

*Gas*



gas ha detto:


> queste ragazze non ti conoscono a fondo


Sono basito.:rotfl:Simy poi....senza parole....mi consoce pure...


----------



## Simy (21 Maggio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sono basito.:rotfl:Simy poi....senza parole....mi consoce pure...


ma io gioco, lo sai :bacissimo:


----------



## gas (21 Maggio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sono basito.:rotfl:Simy poi....senza parole....mi consoce pure...


secondo me è "furbetta"
possiamo affermare che fa parte delle 4 sorelle


----------



## gas (21 Maggio 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> ma io gioco, lo sai :bacissimo:


prima fai delle affermazioni forti, poi ti tiri indietro?


----------



## oscuro (21 Maggio 2015)

*Gas*



gas ha detto:


> verissimo!!
> se entri in rotta di collisione, ti sfanno, ti disfano, ti rendono poltiglia.... il tuo midollo spinale ne risente eccome


Gas non provocarle.Fidati.Io ho smesso.Non è aria.Giuro......


----------



## gas (21 Maggio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Gas non provocarle.Fidati.Io ho smesso.Non è aria.Giuro......


tanto non ce la danno...... lo stesso


----------



## Simy (21 Maggio 2015)

gas ha detto:


> tanto non ce la danno...... lo stesso


devo avvisare la first lady... mi sa...


----------



## banshee (21 Maggio 2015)

gas ha detto:


> secondo me è "furbetta"
> possiamo affermare che fa parte delle 4 sorelle


le 4 sorelle?


----------



## oscuro (21 Maggio 2015)

*Gas*



gas ha detto:


> tanto non ce la danno...... lo stesso


Gas...andiamo altrove...


----------



## Fiammetta (21 Maggio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma siete forti?ma cosa me ne viene in tasca a scriverlo?
> Ma voi ci mettete un attimo a sgamare,ed io farei più bella figura a non scriverlo......!*SI, sono timido...io vorrei consocere e sapere chi mette in giro certe voci....!:rotfl::rotfl:*


Come chi?  noi ovviamente :rotfl::rotfl:ma dai non sei timido semmai hai i piedi ben piantati a terra


----------



## banshee (21 Maggio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Gas non provocarle.Fidati.Io ho smesso.Non è aria.Giuro......





gas ha detto:


> prima fai delle affermazioni forti, poi ti tiri indietro?


ma la fate finita? :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

timidoni :carneval:


----------



## Simy (21 Maggio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> le 4 sorelle?



stavo per fare la stessa domanda


----------



## gas (21 Maggio 2015)

*le 4 sorelle*



oscuro ha detto:


> Mattia posso darti un consiglio:*farfalla,banshee,nicka,e simy*.......,esci da questa discussione il più velocomente possibile,non replicare,scrivi che hanno ragione,non opporre resistenza alcuna,donne così insieme ti massacrano.Io entro solo quando ne vedo al massimo due,e rischio...!vai altrove...fidati...:rotfl:


.....


----------



## gas (21 Maggio 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> devo avvisare la first lady... mi sa...



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## gas (21 Maggio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> ma la fate finita? :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> timidoni :carneval:


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## gas (21 Maggio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Gas...andiamo altrove...


andiamo ....dai.... tanto quà perdiamo solo tempo


----------



## banshee (21 Maggio 2015)

gas ha detto:


> andiamo ....dai.... tanto quà perdiamo solo tempo


io non voglio dire niente eh? ma a quanto ho letto, qua si dice che i chiacchieroni siate proprio voi... io non lo so, non mi esprimo ma... le altre "sorelle" dicono così


----------



## gas (21 Maggio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> io non voglio dire niente eh? ma a quanto ho letto, qua si dice che i chiacchieroni siate proprio voi... io non lo so, non mi esprimo ma... le altre "sorelle" dicono così


vedi banshee, in una famiglia le "sorelle" non sempre sono uguali.......... 
probabilmente hai letto in modo corretto, i chiacchieroni siamo noi

perchè non abbiamo altro da fare.............. :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (21 Maggio 2015)

*Si*



banshee ha detto:


> io non voglio dire niente eh? ma a quanto ho letto, qua si dice che i chiacchieroni siate proprio voi... io non lo so, non mi esprimo ma... le altre "sorelle" dicono così


La verità?a me bastano le parole...per farle fuggire....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:  poi dopo tornano sempre...e non per le parole.....:rotfl:


----------



## banshee (21 Maggio 2015)

gas ha detto:


> vedi banshee, in una famiglia le "sorelle" non sempre sono uguali..........
> probabilmente hai letto in modo corretto, i chiacchieroni siamo noi
> 
> perchè non abbiamo altro da fare.............. :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:





oscuro ha detto:


> La verità?a me bastano le parole...per farle fuggire....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:  poi dopo tornano sempre...e non per le parole.....:rotfl:


hai capito eh? ve ne state approfittando perché Farfalla e Simy non leggono :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nocciola (21 Maggio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Secondo me qui dentro girano voci incontrollate:rotfl:.Sono timido,le donne mi inibiscono,non ci credi?
> Non di aspetto magari,ma sono timido.....





gas ha detto:


> siamo praticamente identici....
> 
> 2 fratelli....  :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Ho creduto solo una volta a un uomo che si è definito timido:singleeye:
Ho avuto modo di pentirmene
Quindi ho smesso di crederci


----------



## Simy (21 Maggio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> hai capito eh? ve ne state approfittando perché Farfalla e Simy non leggono :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



lo dici tu...


----------



## banshee (21 Maggio 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> lo dici tu...


hai visto che dicono? :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

che siete voi le chiacchierone...


----------



## oscuro (21 Maggio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> hai visto che dicono? :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> che siete voi le chiacchierone...


E tu da quale parte stai?


----------



## oscuro (21 Maggio 2015)

*Si*



farfalla ha detto:


> Ho creduto solo una volta a un uomo che si è definito timido:singleeye:
> Ho avuto modo di pentirmene
> Quindi ho smesso di crederci


SERIO?io con le donne del nord sono sfacciato,con le donne del centro sono timido.Va bene così?


----------



## banshee (21 Maggio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> E tu da quale parte stai?


io mi limito a leggere quello che vi scrivete e a farmi la mia idea


----------



## oscuro (21 Maggio 2015)

*Si*



banshee ha detto:


> io mi limito a leggere quello che vi scrivete e a farmi la mia idea


Insomma sembra che sia difficile immaginarmi timido.:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nocciola (21 Maggio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> SERIO?io con le donne del nord sono sfacciato,con le donne del centro sono timido.Va bene così?


Vivo al nord:festa::festa::festa::festa::festa:


----------



## gas (21 Maggio 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Vivo al nord:festa::festa::festa::festa::festa:


vedi di saltare un po meno.......


----------



## Nocciola (21 Maggio 2015)

gas ha detto:


> vedi di saltare un po meno.......


non sti stai collegando un po' troppo oggi?


----------



## gas (21 Maggio 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> non sti stai collegando un po' troppo oggi?


forse....
ma tu in compenso oggi mi sembri un troppo sveglia :rotfl:


----------



## Nicka (21 Maggio 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Vivo al nord:festa::festa::festa::festa::festa:


Checchè ne dicano in giro, anche io vivo al nord...


----------



## gas (21 Maggio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Checchè ne dicano in giro, anche io vivo al nord...


ma quando mai....


----------



## Nocciola (21 Maggio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Checchè ne dicano in giro, anche io vivo al nord...





gas ha detto:


> ma quando mai....


mente sapendo di mentire


----------



## Nicka (21 Maggio 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> mente sapendo di mentire


----------



## gas (21 Maggio 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> mente sapendo di mentire


diciamo che le piacerebbe molto.... anche perchè dalle sue parti ce l'hanno piccolino


----------



## Nicka (21 Maggio 2015)

gas ha detto:


> diciamo che le piacerebbe molto.... anche perchè dalle sue parti ce l'hanno piccolino


----------



## gas (21 Maggio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


>


vedi che non è un indovinello


----------



## oscuro (21 Maggio 2015)

*Si*

Le donne italiane so tutte belle.Però le donne del nord.....!Cioè, già come parlano...mi strappano le mutande,poi so DIRETTE....DIRETTEEEE!Io ho sempre fatto le vacanza in riviera,ho perso la mia verginità in riviera,con una milanese,conosciuta il pomeriggio stesso prima in sala giochi,dopo 30 minuti bacio in bocca per sfida ad un suo amico,e la sera....ma il bello è che la mattina seguente partiva......,concluso il tutto è saltato fuori pure che era fidanzata...ed il giorno dopo sono rimasto solo come uno stronzo a giocare a bocce sulla sabbia.al torneo dell'albergo con tedeschi anziani...almeno so arrivato terzo....su 15....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:!Poi l'anno dopo ,rho,casal pusterlengo,rovigo,trento...poi ho capito...e mi sono adeguato...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:solo che tornavo a roma è andavo in difficoltà,come funzionava?john taylor dei duran in estate e a roma un povero stronzo?e poi ho capito pure come funzionava a roma...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:!


----------



## oscuro (21 Maggio 2015)

*Cazzo*

Cazzo ma se ci penso...la sera dopo stavo come uno stronzo sul lettino a guardare il mare a chiedermi se la notte prima in pineta, era successo per davvero...,povero piccolo oscuro.....


----------



## Nicka (21 Maggio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Cazzo ma se ci penso...la sera dopo stavo come uno stronzo sul lettino a guardare il mare a chiedermi se la notte prima in pineta, era successo per davvero...,povero piccolo oscuro.....


Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh le pinete...


----------



## oscuro (21 Maggio 2015)

*Nicka*



Nicka ha detto:


> Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh le pinete...


Hai capito di quale pineta parlo?


----------



## Nicka (21 Maggio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Hai capito di quale pineta parlo?


Credo di sì...anzi sicuramente...

La mia pineta è però al sud...

Mi sa che ci siamo dati il cambio!!


----------



## oscuro (21 Maggio 2015)

*SI*



Nicka ha detto:


> Credo di sì...anzi sicuramente...
> 
> La mia pineta è però al sud...
> 
> Mi sa che ci siamo dati il cambio!!


Io quando ci torno,un magone raro....:rotfl:mi passa fra crescioni e piadine.....!


----------



## Nicka (21 Maggio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io quando ci torno,un magone raro....:rotfl:mi passa fra crescioni e piadine.....!


La pineta mia invece negli ultimi anni è stata lasciata andare...e mi piange il cuore...
Era un posto bellissimo e spero lo riqualifichino a dovere perchè a parte le porcate che ci andavo a fare io D) è un posto veramente bello...
A me passa coi panzerotti!!! 

Che poi quella serata...lui sapeva delle mie passioni macabre e primo appuntamento me lo ha dato al cimitero, lì abbiamo mangiato i panzerotti, lui con un polo bianca che ovviamente si è sporcato di pomodoro...
Poi mi ha detto di andare a fare un giro in pineta...
E cammina, cammina, cammina...arriviamo a una casa costruita sugli alberi...ci sediamo lì sotto a parlare.
Io agitatissima, era il mio primo appuntamento in assoluto. Mai baciato nessuno, mai avuto nessuno interessato a me.
Lui che mi abbraccia per avvicinarmi a sè...
Io che comincio a balbettare...
Lui che mi prende il viso per guardarmi e mi bacia.
E io che impazzisco letteralmente.
Le mie amiche mi avevano sempre parlato del primo bacio come di una merda.
Il mio primo bacio è stato spettacolare, bellissimo, lo ricordo con un affetto profondo.

Poi ricordo anche il mio primo orgasmo il giorno dopo, i pantaloncini macchiati, i meandri più nascosti della pineta, i vecchi che ci dicevano in dialetto "che bella vita eh!" perchè ci eravamo lasciati andare sulle scale della cattedrale alle 6 del mattino, etc, etc...


----------



## oscuro (21 Maggio 2015)

*SI*



Nicka ha detto:


> La pineta mia invece negli ultimi anni è stata lasciata andare...e mi piange il cuore...
> Era un posto bellissimo e spero lo riqualifichino a dovere perchè a parte le porcate che ci andavo a fare io D) è un posto veramente bello...
> A me passa coi panzerotti!!!
> 
> ...


E cazzo complimenti.La prima volta con una milanese,che il giorno dopo partiva,mi ha solo detto ci vediamo l'anno prossimo....e sto cazzo.....!Il mio primo bacio?ancora peggio,la ragazzetta che abitava di fronte a casa mia fidanzatina del mio amichetto di infanzia.....poi dici perchè sono venuto su così.....ma che cazzo...dai.... il primo amore lasciamo stare...dovevo capire con quel cazzo di nome...ma che cazzo di bello ho da ricordare io?


----------



## Nicka (21 Maggio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> E cazzo complimenti.La prima volta con una milanese,che il giorno dopo partiva,mi ha solo detto ci vediamo l'anno prossimo....e sto cazzo.....!Il mio primo bacio?ancora peggio,la ragazzetta che abitava di fronte a casa mia fidanzatina del mio amichetto di infanzia.....poi dici perchè sono venuto su così.....ma che cazzo...dai.... il primo amore lasciamo stare...dovevo capire con quel cazzo di nome...ma che cazzo di bello ho da ricordare io?


Anche il mio lui era fidanzato.
Ovviamente.


----------



## oscuro (21 Maggio 2015)

*Ma*



Nicka ha detto:


> Anche il mio lui era fidanzato.
> Ovviamente.


Ma leggere i tuoi ricordi è bello.....,ma io? le donne non mi capiscono,non hanno mai capito la mia timidezza....e la cosa triste e che continuano a non capirla...


----------



## Nicka (21 Maggio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma leggere i tuoi ricordi è bello.....,ma io? le donne non mi capiscono,non hanno mai capito la mia timidezza....e la cosa triste e che continuano a non capirla...


Se dai i tuoi ricordi a me può essere che te li "romanzi" un po'...

Io non posso scrivere certi dettagli dei miei...meglio...fidati...


----------



## Simy (21 Maggio 2015)

vi leggo, sapevatelo...


----------



## oscuro (21 Maggio 2015)

*Sono*

Sono triste.....!


----------



## Nicka (21 Maggio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sono triste.....!


Perchè?!


----------



## Simy (21 Maggio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sono triste.....!


pure io


----------



## oscuro (21 Maggio 2015)

*Si*



Simy ha detto:


> pure io


Ma ti rendi conto che ricordi di merda?


----------



## Eratò (21 Maggio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sono triste.....!


Con tutte 'ste femmine che lo vogliono inontrare e stendergli un tappeto rosso e lui è triste....Mah....


----------



## Simy (21 Maggio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma ti rendi conto che ricordi di merda?



ma ti rendi conto che non ti stai candidando?


----------



## oscuro (21 Maggio 2015)

*Eratò*



Eratò ha detto:


> Con tutte 'ste femmine che lo vogliono inontrare e stendergli un tappeto rosso e lui è triste....Mah....


Aridajie pure te...:rotfl::rotfl:! Ma ti rendi conto che ricordi di merda?


----------



## Fantastica (21 Maggio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Aridajie pure te...:rotfl::rotfl:! Ma ti rendi conto che ricordi di merda?


Ma belli, invece, come tutti i ricordi. E' che  sei timido per davvero

La mia prima volta è stata con un romano. Fu uno schifo, ma il ricordo è bello.


----------



## Eratò (21 Maggio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Aridajie pure te...:rotfl::rotfl:! Ma ti rendi conto che ricordi di merda?


ScusaÈ che io ho premuto delete sui ricordi,almeno il passato cerco di farmelo scivolare addossoLascia stare i ricordi di merda Oscuuu'...!


----------



## Simy (21 Maggio 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Ma belli, invece, come tutti i ricordi. E' che  sei timido per davvero
> 
> La mia prima volta è stata con un romano. *Fu uno schifo*, ma il ricordo è bello.


pure la mia... lasciamo sta :unhappy:


----------



## oscuro (21 Maggio 2015)

*SI*



Fantastica ha detto:


> Ma belli, invece, come tutti i ricordi. E' che  sei timido per davvero
> 
> La mia prima volta è stata con un romano. Fu uno schifo, ma il ricordo è bello.


Ecco,e queste non ci credono.Grazie fanta.


----------



## oscuro (21 Maggio 2015)

*Si*



Eratò ha detto:


> ScusaÈ che io ho premuto delete sui ricordi,almeno il passato cerco di farmelo scivolare addossoLascia stare i ricordi di merda Oscuuu'...!


Ho litigato con la befana,ho mandato affanculo babbo natale....:rotfl:eratò..sono senza speranza.


----------



## oscuro (21 Maggio 2015)

*Simy*



Simy ha detto:


> ma ti rendi conto che non ti stai candidando?


Troppo timido.....


----------



## Eratò (21 Maggio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ho litigato con la befana,ho mandato affanculo babbo natale....:rotfl:eratò..sono senza speranza.


A babbo natale anch'io l'ho mandato a fanculo ma con la befana siamo in ottimi rapporti..La speranza invece chi è? Ne ho sentito parlare però .


----------



## oscuro (21 Maggio 2015)

*SI*



Eratò ha detto:


> A babbo natale anch'io l'ho mandato a fanculo ma con la befana siamo in ottimi rapporti..La speranza invece chi è? Ne ho sentito parlare però .


Sai che faccio?armi e bagagli e vengo in grecia.Ricomincio da zero,mangiate di pesce e di carne.. basta tormenti e sofferenze.... Bei ricordi della grecia,meno della persona che mi ci ha portato per 5 anni..sai che cazzo di novità!:rotfl:


----------



## Eratò (21 Maggio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sai che faccio?armi e bagagli e vengo in grecia.Ricomincio da zero,mangiate di pesce e di carne.. basta tormenti e sofferenze.... Bei ricordi della grecia,meno della persona che mi ci ha portato per 5 anni..sai che cazzo di novità!:rotfl:


Era stronza la compaesana....Vabbe lascia perdere e vieni con me...Andiamo a un paesello sul Ionio,per un po' facciamo le vacanze e poi apriamo un ristorante al Italiana....lo chiamiamo "da Claudio....e non rompete il cazzo"....tanto non si offendono:mexican:


----------



## oscuro (21 Maggio 2015)

*Siiiii*



Eratò ha detto:


> Era stronza la compaesana....Vabbe lascia perdere e vieni con me...Andiamo a un paesello sul Ionio,per un po' facciamo le vacanze e poi apriamo un ristorante al Italiana....lo chiamiamo "da Claudio....e non rompete il cazzo"....tanto non si offendono:mexican:


Siiii.Posso fare un modifica al nome?"non rompete er cazzo a claudio"mi suona meglio...:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Eratò (21 Maggio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Siiii.Posso fare un modifica al nome?"non rompete er cazzo a claudio"mi suona meglio...:rotfl::rotfl:


Certo....libera l'immaginazione!E se ci chiedono cosa vuol  dire rispondiamo "Dice che  nostra cacio e pepe è  favolosa!"Pe 'na volta prendiamo noi qualcuno per il culo:rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (21 Maggio 2015)

*Si*



Eratò ha detto:


> Certo....libera l'immaginazione!E se ci chiedono cosa vuol  dire rispondiamo "Dice che  nostra cacio e pepe è  favolosa!"Pe 'na volta prendiamo noi qualcuno per il culo:rotfl:


Ok,io però che cazzo faccio nel ristornate?non so cucinare...posso stare alla cassa,o molestare le signore al cesso?che dici?


----------



## FataIgnorante (21 Maggio 2015)

Simy.... dai su che pare brutto che gliela fai annusare e poi niente!
Chiudi il topic che altrimenti divento geloso!
Stasera al solito posto e alla solita ora...fatti trovare come sai!


----------



## oscuro (21 Maggio 2015)

*Ah*



FataIgnorante ha detto:


> Simy.... dai su che pare brutto che gliela fai annusare e poi niente!
> Chiudi il topic che altrimenti divento geloso!
> Stasera al solito posto e alla solita ora...fatti trovare come sai!


Proprio a te stavo aspettando...!Allora?hai vinto o no?


----------



## Eratò (21 Maggio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ok,io però che cazzo faccio nel ristornate?non so cucinare...posso stare alla cassa,o molestare le signore al cesso?che dici?


Fai il padrone no?Arrivano "che bel ristorante...ma chi è il gestore?"...Aspetti che ve lo chiamo subito...Arrivi tu,stile,sorriso gentile ma non dai troppa corda....La signora capisce subito e iniziate a scambiarvi gli sguardi...lei a un certo punto "Con permesso,vado a rinfrescarmi..." e tu le dai una bella botta di freschezza tra il primo e il secondo!In cucina metterei Simy con zadig,Nicka come receptionist,io mi occuperei dei fornitori....


----------



## FataIgnorante (21 Maggio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Proprio a te stavo aspettando...!Allora?hai vinto o no?


Secondo te?


----------



## oscuro (21 Maggio 2015)

*Si*



Eratò ha detto:


> Fai il padrone no?Arrivano "che bel ristorante...ma chi è il gestore?"...Aspetti che ve lo chiamo subito...Arrivi tu,stile,sorriso gentile ma non dai troppa corda....La signora capisce subito e iniziate a scambiarvi gli sguardi...lei a un certo punto "Con permesso,vado a rinfrescarmi..." e tu le dai una bella botta di freschezza tra il primo e il secondo!In cucina metterei Simy con zadig,Nicka come receptionist,io mi occuperei dei fornitori....


Anche al ristorante giacca e cravatta?:rotfl: Cioè passo proprio per uno romantico e timido...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:Senti,sei stata una grande:up:,solo un postilla.Ma le signore devono essere di mio gradimento,o il servizio è incluso nel prezzo? deve essere un servizio completo?o su richiesta? vorrei arrivare preparato...:rotfl::rotfloi, ti posso far notare una cosa?senza che ti incazzi?se metti simy in cucina finisce male...non è che sia contenta che mi trombo le signore al bagno,in cucina mettiamo una sportiva,poco gelosa,che ne so?nicka?banshee?farfalla?Come recptionist io vedrei bene fiammetta,impassibile,composta,asettica,quasi algida.Come capo cuoco Jb,che insulta tutti e rompe er cazzo...!Zadig?cameriere vestito sopra,con il pisello di fuori,mocassino e calzino bianco....che dici?


----------



## oscuro (21 Maggio 2015)

*Fata*



FataIgnorante ha detto:


> Secondo te?


SI!:up:


----------



## FataIgnorante (21 Maggio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> SI!:up:


Oscù...stavo cazzeggiando....daje!
Poi nemmeno sono il tipo per Simy e quindi incandidabile...


----------



## Simy (21 Maggio 2015)

FataIgnorante ha detto:


> Simy.... dai su che pare brutto che gliela fai annusare e poi niente!
> Chiudi il topic che altrimenti divento geloso!
> Stasera al solito posto e alla solita ora...fatti trovare come sai!



chi te lo dice che gliela faccio annusare e poi niente?

e poi... quale sarebbe il solito posto? perché secondo me esiste solo nella tua testa


----------



## Simy (21 Maggio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> SI!:up:



ma tu da che parte stai?


----------



## oscuro (21 Maggio 2015)

*Si*



FataIgnorante ha detto:


> Oscù...stavo cazzeggiando....daje!
> Poi nemmeno sono il tipo per Simy e quindi incandidabile...


E daye che ho capito,stavo a cazzaeggia pure io....:rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (21 Maggio 2015)

*SI*



Simy ha detto:


> ma tu da che parte stai?


Io?al risotorante di eratò......:rotfl:


----------



## Simy (21 Maggio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io?al risotorante di eratò......:rotfl:


mai una volta che stai dalla parte mia :ar:


----------



## sienne (21 Maggio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io?al risotorante di eratò......:rotfl:



Ciao

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



sienne


----------



## oscuro (21 Maggio 2015)

*Si*



Simy ha detto:


> mai una volta che stai dalla parte mia :ar:


Ma dai..stavo a scherzà....


----------



## oscuro (21 Maggio 2015)

*Si*



sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> ...


Sienne tu "vieni"gratis....:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Simy (21 Maggio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma dai..stavo a scherzà....


:ar:


----------



## Simy (21 Maggio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Anche al ristorante giacca e cravatta?:rotfl: Cioè passo proprio per uno romantico e timido...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:Senti,sei stata una grande:up:,solo un postilla.Ma le signore devono essere di mio gradimento,o il servizio è incluso nel prezzo? deve essere un servizio completo?o su richiesta? vorrei arrivare preparato...:rotfl::rotfloi, ti posso far notare una cosa?senza che ti incazzi?se metti simy in cucina finisce male...non è che sia contenta che mi trombo le signore al bagno,in cucina mettiamo una sportiva,poco gelosa,che ne so?nicka?banshee?farfalla?Come recptionist io vedrei bene fiammetta,impassibile,composta,asettica,quasi algida.Come capo cuoco Jb,che insulta tutti e rompe er cazzo...!Zadig?cameriere vestito sopra,con il pisello di fuori,mocassino e calzino bianco....che dici?


manco in cucina mi vuoi :triste:


----------



## Fiammetta (21 Maggio 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Era stronza la compaesana....Vabbe lascia perdere e vieni con me...Andiamo a un paesello sul Ionio,per un po' facciamo le vacanze e poi apriamo un ristorante al Italiana....lo chiamiamo "*da Claudio....e non rompete il cazzo"....tanto non si offendono:mexican:*


:rotfl:Si addice il nome del ristorante


----------



## oscuro (21 Maggio 2015)

*Si*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> :rotfl:Si addice il nome del ristorante


Ti ho trovato il posto perfetto.


----------



## sienne (21 Maggio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sienne tu "vieni"gratis....:rotfl::rotfl:



Ciao

servizio completo? ... Tutto gratis? 
A che devo questo onore?


sienne


----------



## Fiammetta (21 Maggio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Anche al ristorante giacca e cravatta?:rotfl: Cioè passo proprio per uno romantico e timido...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:Senti,sei stata una grande:up:,solo un postilla.Ma le signore devono essere di mio gradimento,o il servizio è incluso nel prezzo? deve essere un servizio completo?o su richiesta? vorrei arrivare preparato...:rotfl::rotfloi, ti posso far notare una cosa?senza che ti incazzi?se metti simy in cucina finisce male...non è che sia contenta che mi trombo le signore al bagno,in cucina mettiamo una sportiva,poco gelosa,che ne so?nicka?banshee?farfalla?Come recptionist io vedrei bene fiammetta,impassibile,composta,asettica,quasi algida.Come capo cuoco Jb,che insulta tutti e rompe er cazzo...!Zadig?cameriere vestito sopra,con il pisello di fuori,mocassino e calzino bianco....che dici?


Aridaje  co sta algida!! ma almeno fosse il cornetto :facepalm::carneval:comunque ok io attendo gli ospiti e riservo i tavoli


----------



## Fiammetta (21 Maggio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ti ho trovato il posto perfetto.


Già risposto,  avvertenza : io vado spesso in bagno, SALLO :rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (21 Maggio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io?al risotorante di eratò......:rotfl:


:rotfl:Ad attendere le signore :rotfl:


----------



## FataIgnorante (21 Maggio 2015)

Oscù la bimba è permalosa! Lo dovresti sapere!


----------



## Eratò (21 Maggio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Anche al ristorante giacca e cravatta?:rotfl: Cioè passo proprio per uno romantico e timido...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:Senti,sei stata una grande:up:,solo un postilla.Ma le signore devono essere di mio gradimento,o il servizio è incluso nel prezzo? deve essere un servizio completo?o su richiesta? vorrei arrivare preparato...:rotfl::rotfloi, ti posso far notare una cosa?senza che ti incazzi?se metti simy in cucina finisce male...non è che sia contenta che mi trombo le signore al bagno,in cucina mettiamo una sportiva,poco gelosa,che ne so?nicka?banshee?farfalla?Come recptionist io vedrei bene fiammetta,impassibile,composta,asettica,quasi algida.Come capo cuoco Jb,che insulta tutti e rompe er cazzo...!Zadig?cameriere vestito sopra,con il pisello di fuori,mocassino e calzino bianco....che dici?


Ok....facciamo così....Simy tratta coi fornitori con Yuma a due passi e i fornitori che sbavano ottenendo i sconti migliori,farfalla l'accompagna insieme a Nicka....Trio invincibile e Yuma alla difesa...Fiammetta alla reception,tu mi raccomando sempre pronto ma non con tutte Oscu'...con quelle che t'ispirano!Abbiamo detto che te devi rilassare e goderti la vitaLa Matraini come managerZadig consiglia i piatti e l'abbinamento con il vino....scegli tu cosa si mette...Io come al solito in cucina:condom: ma se c'è Jb nema problema:rotfl:Banshee alla porta...


----------



## zadig (21 Maggio 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Ok....facciamo così....Simy tratta coi fornitori con Yuma a due passi e i fornitori che sbavano ottenendo i sconti migliori,farfalla l'accompagna insieme a Nicka....Trio invincibile e Yuma alla difesa...Fiammetta alla reception,tu mi raccomando sempre pronto ma non con tutte Oscu'...con quelle che t'ispirano!Abbiamo detto che te devi rilassare e goderti la vitaLa Matraini come managerZadig consiglia i piatti e l'abbinamento con il vino....scegli tu cosa si mette...Io come al solito in cucina:condom: ma se c'è Jb nema problema:rotfl:Banshee alla porta...


e bender come portaombrelli no?


----------



## Eratò (21 Maggio 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> e bender come portaombrelli no?


Nooooo....Bender si esercita!A lui lo segue Jb


----------



## zadig (21 Maggio 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Nooooo....Bender si esercita!A lui lo segue Jb


Meglio di no: collasserebbe!
Meglio se fa il portaombrelli o il posteggio per le biciclette.
E teniamolo lontano dal tiramisù!


----------



## Eratò (21 Maggio 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> Meglio di no: collasserebbe!
> Meglio se fa il portaombrelli o il posteggio per le biciclette.
> E teniamolo lontano dal tiramisù!


....e dal salame:rotfl:


----------



## zadig (21 Maggio 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> ....e dal salame:rotfl:


:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (21 Maggio 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> Meglio di no: collasserebbe!
> Meglio se fa il portaombrelli o il posteggio per le biciclette.
> E teniamolo lontano dal tiramisù!


Il tiramisu' non so se sia nel menù


----------



## zadig (21 Maggio 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Il tiramisu' non so se sia nel menù


vabbè, comunque teniamolo lontano dalla cucina che quello è una tramoggia!


----------



## Fiammetta (21 Maggio 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> vabbè, comunque teniamolo lontano dalla cucina che quello è una tramoggia!


gli facciamo seguire oscuro


----------



## zadig (21 Maggio 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> gli facciamo seguire oscuro


avere Oscuro dietro le spalle è peggio della spada di Damocle!


----------



## Fiammetta (21 Maggio 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> avere Oscuro dietro le spalle è peggio della spada di Damocle!


Però sarebbe utile


----------



## zadig (21 Maggio 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Però sarebbe utile


a te forse sì, ma io avere oscuro dietro al culo non mi è affatto utile...


----------



## Fiammetta (21 Maggio 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> a te forse sì, ma io avere oscuro dietro al culo non mi è affatto utile...


Ma non doveva stare dietro a Bender ? non cominciamo a cambiare la carte in tavola, prima ancora di aprire


----------



## oscuro (21 Maggio 2015)

*SI*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Già risposto,  avvertenza : io vado spesso in bagno, SALLO :rotfl:


Bussa prima di entrare......:rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (21 Maggio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Bussa prima di entrare......:rotfl:


Vediamo :carneval: Deciderò al momento :rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (21 Maggio 2015)

*perchè?*

Ok va bene,tutto.Io ancora devo capire perchè in ogni cazzo di storia,perchè in ogni situazione,finisce INEVITABILMENTE che oscuro ,finisce dietro qualcuna o qualcuno!NON CAPISCO.Sono diventato un maniaco?un pornodivo?un camionista con 4 kili di prostata?io sono un uomo fine e distinto,timido,un pò insicuro,e finisco sempre dietro qualcuna ma può essere?dico può essere?:rotfl::rotflosso fare il gestore serio?cazzo devo sempre finire in un cesso a scoparmi qualcuna.....sempre nei cessi poi.....ma che palle....ma neanche rocco siffredi....sempre nei cessi finisco......


----------



## oscuro (21 Maggio 2015)

*Si*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Vediamo :carneval: Deciderò al momento :rotfl:




Volevo essere carino..:rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (21 Maggio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Volevo essere carino..:rotfl:


Apprezzo molto in effetti


----------



## oscuro (21 Maggio 2015)

*SI*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Apprezzo molto in effetti



Non posso permettermi di aggiungere altro.Mi imbarazzo facilmente.Ti aspetto in bagno...!


----------



## Fiammetta (21 Maggio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Non posso permettermi di aggiungere altro.Mi imbarazzo facilmente.Ti aspetto in bagno...!


Mi sembra coerente  non chiederti a chiave però


----------



## oscuro (21 Maggio 2015)

*Si*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Mi sembra coerente  non chiederti a chiave però


Tranquilla chiuderò dopo la tua entrata....


----------



## Fiammetta (21 Maggio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Tranquilla chiuderò dopo la tua entrata....


Ok


----------



## oscuro (21 Maggio 2015)

*Si*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ok



Che imbarazzo...!


----------



## Fiammetta (21 Maggio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Che imbarazzo...!


 Si si come no


----------



## oscuro (22 Maggio 2015)

*Si*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Si si come no


Si hai detto bene.Assurdo che solo fantastica abbia capito...!


----------



## Fiammetta (22 Maggio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si hai detto bene.Assurdo che solo fantastica abbia capito...!


ah si la fanti ha capito ? mi fido sulla parola


----------



## Eratò (22 Maggio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si hai detto bene.Assurdo che solo fantastica abbia capito...!


Fantastica è una esperta....


----------



## banshee (22 Maggio 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Ok....facciamo così....Simy tratta coi fornitori con Yuma a due passi e i fornitori che sbavano ottenendo i sconti migliori,farfalla l'accompagna insieme a Nicka....Trio invincibile e Yuma alla difesa...Fiammetta alla reception,tu mi raccomando sempre pronto ma non con tutte Oscu'...con quelle che t'ispirano!Abbiamo detto che te devi rilassare e goderti la vitaLa Matraini come managerZadig consiglia i piatti e l'abbinamento con il vino....scegli tu cosa si mette...Io come al solito in cucina:condom: ma se c'è Jb nema problema:rotfl:Banshee alla porta...


io posso occuparmi del bar? abbiamo anche un bar? o solo ristorante? :carneval:


----------



## Fiammetta (22 Maggio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> io posso occuparmi del bar? abbiamo anche un bar? o solo ristorante? :carneval:


ma certo che si !!! Vero oscuro ?  sarà divertente con una barista come te


----------



## drusilla (22 Maggio 2015)

io che posso fare? la donna delle pulizie va, così mi drogo con l'odore della candeggina e del Ajax :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## banshee (22 Maggio 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> ma certo che si !!! Vero oscuro ?  sarà divertente con una barista come te


:carneval:

già mi immagino a servire infiniti cosmopolitan o martini dry alle sedicenti signore con il cu..ore infranto da oscuro ..

sarò lì a sentirle piangere... e le farò ubriacare... 

qualcuno che suona il pianoforte (oltre me ma io sto al bar) c'è? 

_ "suonala ancora Sam..bevi per dimenticare, milady"_


----------



## Fiammetta (22 Maggio 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> io che posso fare? la donna delle pulizie va, così mi drogo con l'odore della candeggina e del Ajax :rotfl::rotfl:


Ma no saresti sprecata ! Ti va di fare la sommelier ?


----------



## gas (22 Maggio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> :carneval:
> 
> già mi immagino a servire infiniti cosmopolitan o martini dry alle sedicenti signore con il cu..ore infranto da oscuro ..
> 
> ...


io potrei usare il piffero


----------



## oscuro (22 Maggio 2015)

*si*

Credo sia opportuno chiedere ad eratò.E comunque non voglio stare al cesso.Mi imbarazzo non è per me.


----------



## drusilla (22 Maggio 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ma no saresti sprecata ! Ti va di fare la sommelier ?


oddio con la memoria che mi ritrovo confonderei i bouquet i vigneti le dop i passiti con le grappe i chardonnay con il pinot blanc


----------



## Simy (22 Maggio 2015)

Comunque questo era il mio thread e io sono stata tagliata fuori. no comment


----------



## Eratò (22 Maggio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> io posso occuparmi del bar? abbiamo anche un bar? o solo ristorante? :carneval:


Certo!Affascinante,comprensiva ma anche  aggressiva quando ci vuoleDrusilla fa parte del corpo ballo,la se la vede lei....Consulente legale ?Stark...ovviamente con lui ci parlo solo io


----------



## gas (22 Maggio 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> Comunque questo era il mio thread e io sono stata tagliata fuori. no comment


forse la tua mansione è stata omessa per opportuna privacy


----------



## oscuro (22 Maggio 2015)

*Si*



Eratò ha detto:


> Certo!Affascinante,comprensiva ma anche  aggressiva quando ci vuoleDrusilla fa parte del corpo ballo,la se la vede lei....Consulente legale ?Stark...ovviamente con lui ci parlo solo io


Eratò,posso non stare al cesso?posso non stare dietro una donna?


----------



## drusilla (22 Maggio 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Certo!Affascinante,comprensiva ma anche  aggressiva quando ci vuoleDrusilla fa parte del corpo ballo,la se la vede lei....Consulente legale ?Stark...*ovviamente con lui ci parlo solo io*


furbetta


----------



## banshee (22 Maggio 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> Comunque questo era il mio thread e io sono stata tagliata fuori. no comment


ma non è vero  eratò ti ha messa al dialogo con i fornitori, Yuma-munita :carneval:


----------



## Eratò (22 Maggio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Credo sia opportuno chiedere ad eratò.E comunque non voglio stare al cesso.Mi imbarazzo non è per me.


No...ma quale cesso...Ufficio ampio e luminoso,di lusso con bar personale...ma scherzi?Tu sei il capo,"io son io e voi nun siete un cazzo!"...Comandi Oscuuu!


----------



## Eratò (22 Maggio 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> furbetta


Ahhhh...lo saprei trattare bene l'avvocato nostro:rotfl:


----------



## banshee (22 Maggio 2015)

gas ha detto:


> io potrei usare il piffero


tu potresti fare il consolatore delle povere signore abbandonate da oscuro... tipo che ti siede al bar, e io "il solito, gas?", ti servo uno scotch e via...


----------



## Eratò (22 Maggio 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> Comunque questo era il mio thread e io sono stata tagliata fuori. no comment


Tu seduta al bar...valuti e se qualcuno non ti convince indichi l'uscita...Con Oscuro siete i capi....Che ne pensi?


----------



## oscuro (22 Maggio 2015)

*Ancora*



banshee ha detto:


> tu potresti fare il consolatore delle povere signore abbandonate da oscuro... tipo che ti siede al bar, e io "il solito, gas?", ti servo uno scotch e via...



Ancora?Uffà.....vendo il ristorante.vado a fare film porno.


----------



## Nicka (22 Maggio 2015)

Ma alla fine io che faccio?!


----------



## oscuro (22 Maggio 2015)

*Si*



Nicka ha detto:


> Ma alla fine io che faccio?!



Al bagno al posto mio.


----------



## banshee (22 Maggio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ancora?Uffà.....vendo il ristorante.vado a fare film porno.


:ar:

insomma il film quello sul camionista lappone no, il ristorante no, pigli e te ne vai da solo a fare il pornoattore.


----------



## Eratò (22 Maggio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ma alla fine io che faccio?!


Con farfalla gestite i fornitori...Abbiamo bisogno di donne di polso


----------



## Nicka (22 Maggio 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Con farfalla gestite i fornitori...Abbiamo bisogno di donne di polso


:up:


----------



## oscuro (22 Maggio 2015)

*Si*



banshee ha detto:


> :ar:
> 
> insomma il film quello sul camionista lappone no, il ristorante no, pigli e te ne vai da solo a fare il pornoattore.



Sono stanco di fare sempre quello che tromba.BASTA.Voglio un ruolo normale,un dottore che salva una vita umana,un poliziotto che aiuta la vecchietta ad attraversare,ma che cazzo SONO ESAURITO.Basta,trovatevene un altro,prendete zadig.


----------



## gas (22 Maggio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> tu potresti fare il consolatore delle povere signore abbandonate da oscuro... tipo che ti siede al bar, e io "il solito, gas?", ti servo uno scotch e via...


..... quindi prendo gli scarti di Oscuro? 

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Eratò (22 Maggio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ancora?Uffà.....vendo il ristorante.vado a fare film porno.


Senti Oscu....già te l'ho detto : tu comandi!Dici "fatte i capitomboli" e noi li facciamo....Cosi deve essere,capo indiscutibile sennò l'impresa fallisce...


----------



## gas (22 Maggio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ma alla fine io che faccio?!


te lo dico dopo.......


----------



## oscuro (22 Maggio 2015)

*No*



Eratò ha detto:


> Con farfalla gestite i fornitori...Abbiamo bisogno di donne di polso



Farfalla di polso?di culo semmai....:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (22 Maggio 2015)

*No*



Eratò ha detto:


> Senti Oscu....già te l'ho detto : tu comandi!Dici "fatte i capitomboli" e noi li facciamo....Cosi deve essere,capo indiscutibile sennò l'impresa fallisce...


No comandi tu.


----------



## gas (22 Maggio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Farfalla di polso?di culo semmai....:rotfl::rotfl:


uhmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Eratò (22 Maggio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Farfalla di polso?di culo semmai....:rotfl::rotfl:


Queste caratteristiche vanno di pari passo in una donna


----------



## Simy (22 Maggio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> No comandi tu.



state a fa un casino

dove sta zadig? e le candidature?


----------



## Nocciola (22 Maggio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Farfalla di polso?di culo semmai....:rotfl::rotfl:





gas ha detto:


> uhmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


La vogliamo finire o no, due chiacchieroni


----------



## Eratò (22 Maggio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> No comandi tu.


Siete sicuri?Saprei come comandarvi in ufficio


----------



## banshee (22 Maggio 2015)

gas ha detto:


> ..... quindi prendo gli scarti di Oscuro?
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


ma no! mica gli scarti! sei lì a consolare..


----------



## gas (22 Maggio 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> La vogliamo finire o no, due *chiacchieron*i


ancora.......


----------



## banshee (22 Maggio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sono stanco di fare sempre quello che tromba.BASTA.Voglio un ruolo normale,un dottore che salva una vita umana,un poliziotto che aiuta la vecchietta ad attraversare,ma che cazzo SONO ESAURITO.Basta,trovatevene un altro,prendete zadig.


ok allora basta. Il trombatore nei cessi lo farà Homer. Tu fai l'addetto alla lavanderia. niente ruoli eroici, niente slavare vite umane, niente sberle di carne nei cessi, ok?

un ruolo anonimo, dove sarai non riconosciuto e non disturbato.


----------



## Nocciola (22 Maggio 2015)

gas ha detto:


> ancora.......


E si ancora, non fate altro da mesi per non dire anni


----------



## Fiammetta (22 Maggio 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> Comunque questo era il mio thread e io sono stata tagliata fuori. no comment


Ma non eri in cucina a dirigere ?


----------



## gas (22 Maggio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> ma no! mica gli scarti! sei lì a consolare..


seee, voi la date ad Oscuro, il quale vi usa e vi getta e io vi devo consolare?
per cui dovrei fare scorta di fazzolettini?

questo gioco non mi piace.....


----------



## Fiammetta (22 Maggio 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Ahhhh...lo saprei trattare bene l'avvocato nostro:rotfl:


E te credo  Furbetta (2)


----------



## gas (22 Maggio 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> E si ancora, non fate altro da mesi per non dire anni


boccaccia mia........
non posso parlare...... meglio il silenzio....... :rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (22 Maggio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ancora?Uffà.....vendo il ristorante.vado a fare film porno.


E il primo film con il titolo " non rompete il cazzo a Oscuro" in onore al ristorante ? :carneval:


----------



## oscuro (22 Maggio 2015)

*NO*



banshee ha detto:


> ok allora basta. Il trombatore nei cessi lo farà Homer. Tu fai l'addetto alla lavanderia. niente ruoli eroici, niente slavare vite umane, niente sberle di carne nei cessi, ok?
> 
> un ruolo anonimo, dove sarai non riconosciuto e non disturbato.



Ma na via di mezzo no?cazzo?o devo scopare nei cessi sconosciute,o la bella lavanderina?ma che cazzo vi succede qui dentro a tutti?Ma IO ME NE VADO.....
:rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (22 Maggio 2015)

*tu*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> E il primo film con il titolo " non rompete il cazzo a Oscuro" in onore al ristorante ? :carneval:


Tu poi.....!


----------



## Fiammetta (22 Maggio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sono stanco di fare sempre quello che tromba.BASTA.Voglio un ruolo normale,un dottore che salva una vita umana,un poliziotto che aiuta la vecchietta ad attraversare,ma che cazzo SONO ESAURITO.Basta,trovatevene un altro,prendete zadig.


Zadig già fa il cameriere sarebbe sfruttamento fargli fare del lavori


----------



## oscuro (22 Maggio 2015)

*No*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Zadig già fa il cameriere sarebbe sfruttamento fargli fare del lavori



Mi chiamo fuori.Mi spiace.io poi mi imbarazzo.


----------



## Fiammetta (22 Maggio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Tu poi.....!


Io che ? Sei tu che hai gusti difficili, non ti va bene nulla


----------



## Fiammetta (22 Maggio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Mi chiamo fuori.Mi spiace.io poi mi imbarazzo.


Questa poi :carneval:


----------



## banshee (22 Maggio 2015)

gas ha detto:


> seee, *voi la date *ad Oscuro, il quale vi usa e vi getta e io vi devo consolare?
> per cui dovrei fare scorta di fazzolettini?
> 
> questo gioco non mi piace.....


voi chi? :carneval: io no, io sto al bar, io servo Mojito e tartine 

ok allora chiedi a Eratò il capo è lei, Oscuro è stato destituito, ora si occupa della lavanderia.


----------



## gas (22 Maggio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> voi chi? :carneval: io no, io sto al bar, io servo Mojito e tartine
> 
> ok allora chiedi a Eratò il capo è lei, Oscuro è stato destituito, ora si occupa della lavanderia.


lava le vostre mutandine?


----------



## banshee (22 Maggio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma na via di mezzo no?cazzo?o devo scopare nei cessi sconosciute,o la bella lavanderina?ma che cazzo vi succede qui dentro a tutti?Ma IO ME NE VADO.....
> :rotfl:


na via de mezzo? che? no, qua si va per assoluti, o tutto o niente. o fai il capo trombatore nei cessi, o lavandaia.

oh! :carneval:


----------



## banshee (22 Maggio 2015)

gas ha detto:


> lava le vostre mutandine?


mutandine e grembiulini


----------



## Eratò (22 Maggio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Mi chiamo fuori.Mi spiace.io poi mi imbarazzo.


Trovaci prima uno con 25 cm e poi ne parliamo....Per il momento stai con noi perche qui COMANDO IO:rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (22 Maggio 2015)

*SI*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Questa poi :carneval:


Sono composto,educato,al posto mio.Non disturbo,asettico.Ma tu poi....


----------



## oscuro (22 Maggio 2015)

*Si*



banshee ha detto:


> na via de mezzo? che? no, qua si va per assoluti, o tutto o niente. o fai il capo trombatore nei cessi, o lavandaia.
> 
> oh! :carneval:



DECIDE ERATò.Non tu.


----------



## oscuro (22 Maggio 2015)

*Ok*



Eratò ha detto:


> Trovaci prima uno con 25 cm e poi ne parliamo....Per il momento stai con noi perche qui COMANDO IO:rotfl:


Ok.tanto dobbiamo ancora aprire.ma a voi donne poi vi frega delle dimensioni?tutte a dire di no....


----------



## banshee (22 Maggio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> DECIDE ERATò.Non tu.


giusto, staremo a vedere che decide.


----------



## Fiammetta (22 Maggio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sono composto,educato,al posto mio.Non disturbo,asettico.Ma tu poi....


sono come te


----------



## Fiammetta (22 Maggio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> mutandine e grembiulini


E cuffiette :rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (22 Maggio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ok.tanto dobbiamo ancora aprire.ma a voi donne poi vi frega delle dimensioni?tutte a dire di no....


E ma nel volantino per pubblicizzare il ristorante ci sta scritto, vuoi che l'impresa fallisca sul nascere ?


----------



## gas (22 Maggio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ok.tanto dobbiamo ancora aprire.ma a voi donne poi vi frega delle dimensioni?tutte a dire di no....


sono golose, ne vogliono TANTO....


----------



## oscuro (22 Maggio 2015)

*Si*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> sono come te


.


----------



## oscuro (22 Maggio 2015)

*NO*



gas ha detto:


> sono golose, ne vogliono TANTO....



SONO FALSE,IPOCRITE E TANTO PARACULE....:rotfl::rotfl:ma tanto...eratò comanda,ma io me ne vado.


----------



## gas (22 Maggio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> SONO FALSE,IPOCRITE E TANTO PARACULE....:rotfl::rotfl:ma tanto...eratò comanda,ma io me ne vado.


vedi che Eratò è una che parla poco ma fa i fatti............ :festa:


----------



## Eratò (22 Maggio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ok.tanto dobbiamo ancora aprire.ma a voi donne poi vi frega delle dimensioni?tutte a dire di no....


Senti Oscu siamo sinceri,arrivare a quel momento tanto atteso e scoprire un fagiolino mentre t'aspettavi almeno un'anguila non è che t'invoglia proprio al massimo..

Parlo per me ovviamente....


----------



## Nicka (22 Maggio 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Senti Oscu siamo sinceri,arrivare a quel momento tanto atteso e scoprire un fagiolino mentre t'aspettavi almeno un'anguila non è che t'invoglia proprio al massimo..
> 
> Parlo per me ovviamente....


Che depressione...


----------



## oscuro (22 Maggio 2015)

*Ecco*



Eratò ha detto:


> Senti Oscu siamo sinceri,arrivare a quel momento tanto atteso e scoprire un fagiolino mentre t'aspettavi almeno un'anguila non è che t'invoglia proprio al massimo..
> 
> Parlo per me ovviamente....



Allora resto.Mo voglio vedere le altre....


----------



## Eratò (22 Maggio 2015)

gas ha detto:


> vedi che Eratò è una che parla poco ma fa i fatti............ :festa:


:rotfl:


----------



## Eratò (22 Maggio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Allora resto.Mo voglio vedere le altre....


Anche le altre fidati


----------



## oscuro (22 Maggio 2015)

*Si*



Eratò ha detto:


> Anche le altre fidati



Allora forse resto.


----------



## gas (22 Maggio 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Anche le altre fidati


:blabla:


----------



## FataIgnorante (22 Maggio 2015)

Mo metto l'annuncio anche io...vediamo un pò che succede!


----------



## gas (22 Maggio 2015)

voi continuate a parlare, ma a me è venuto un certo appetito..........


----------



## banshee (22 Maggio 2015)

gas ha detto:


> voi continuate a parlare, ma a me è venuto un certo appetito..........


di che genere?
no perchè io c'ho fame :carneval:

non è una novità, io ho sempre fame :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (22 Maggio 2015)

*Io*



banshee ha detto:


> di che genere?
> no perchè io c'ho fame :carneval:
> 
> non è una novità, io ho sempre fame :rotfl::rotfl:


Io oggi digiuno.Stasera ho la finale....se ci arrivo...


----------



## gas (22 Maggio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> di che genere?
> no perchè io c'ho fame :carneval:
> 
> non è una novità, io ho sempre fame :rotfl::rotfl:


i miei appetiti sono sempre variegati :rotfl:


----------



## banshee (22 Maggio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io oggi digiuno.Stasera ho la finale....se ci arrivo...


mi sembra un'ottima mossa arrivarci digiuno :up:

devi mangiareeeeeeee


----------



## gas (22 Maggio 2015)

*oscuro*



banshee ha detto:


> mi sembra un'ottima mossa arrivarci digiuno :up:
> 
> devi mangiareeeeeeee


vedi come ti curano ste donne....


----------



## banshee (22 Maggio 2015)

gas ha detto:


> vedi come ti curano ste donne....


no ragazzi sul cibo e col cibo non si scherza!!


----------



## gas (22 Maggio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> no ragazzi sul cibo e col cibo non si scherza!!


mica stiamo scherzando quà......

il titolo del 3d è MOLTO serio


----------



## oscuro (22 Maggio 2015)

*NO*



banshee ha detto:


> mi sembra un'ottima mossa arrivarci digiuno :up:
> 
> devi mangiareeeeeeee


No...io vado meglio leggero....!


----------



## oscuro (22 Maggio 2015)

*SI*



gas ha detto:


> vedi come ti curano ste donne....



gas...!


----------



## zadig (22 Maggio 2015)

pensare al ristorante è cosa buona e giusta... ma papparsi simy non lo è?
Io direi che è appetitosa, ma nessuno si fa avanti seriamente.
Spero solo la stiate tacchinando in mp, sennò ha ragione lei: chiacchiere e distintivo.


----------



## Eratò (22 Maggio 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> pensare al ristorante è cosa buona e giusta... ma papparsi simy non lo è?
> Io direi che è appetitosa, ma nessuno si fa avanti seriamente.
> Spero solo la stiate tacchinando in mp, sennò ha ragione lei: chiacchiere e distintivo.


No vabbe mi scuso con entrambi per l'OT lungo e mi dileguo....e invito : ma dove la trovate una ragazza bella cosi e col sale in zucca?MUOVETEVI!


----------



## zadig (22 Maggio 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> No vabbe mi scuso con entrambi per l'OT lungo e mi dileguo....e invito : ma dove la trovate una ragazza bella cosi e col sale in zucca?MUOVETEVI!


no, aspè... io adoro gli OT!
Guai a non farne nei miei thread!

Voglio solo che qualcuno si pappi simy...


----------



## Simy (22 Maggio 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> No vabbe mi scuso con entrambi per l'OT lungo e mi dileguo....e invito : ma dove la trovate una ragazza bella cosi e col sale in zucca?MUOVETEVI!


ma scusa di cosa?


----------



## Eratò (22 Maggio 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> ma scusa di cosa?


Ho deviato troppo....Giuro sto zitta


----------



## Simy (22 Maggio 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Ho deviato troppo....Giuro sto zitta


:rotfl:ma piantala


----------



## zadig (22 Maggio 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Ho deviato troppo....Giuro sto zitta


ma che caaaaaazzo dici?
Ora per punizione mandami un'altra foto del culo... però che sia tipo quella dell'altra volta, col perizoma che... arf arf arf!


----------



## zadig (22 Maggio 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> :rotfl:ma piantala


la vojo ammazzà!


----------



## Eratò (22 Maggio 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> :rotfl:ma piantala





zadig ha detto:


> la vojo ammazzà!


Ok....meno maleMo parliamo di Simy....OMINI SVEGLIAAAAAAAAAAA!È strafiga,sa cucinare ed è dolcissima....oltre che sveglia!Proponeteviiii!


----------



## ologramma (22 Maggio 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Ok....meno maleMo parliamo di Simy....OMINI SVEGLIAAAAAAAAAAA!È strafiga,sa cucinare ed è dolcissima....oltre che sveglia!Proponeteviiii!


Aoh il vecchio detto 20 anni di meno mi sa che con simy ce ne vogliono di più


----------



## Eratò (22 Maggio 2015)

ologramma ha detto:


> Aoh il vecchio detto 20 anni di meno mi sa che con simy ce ne vogliono di più


Fossi uomo mi proporrei io


----------



## zadig (22 Maggio 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Fossi uomo mi proporrei io


pure io!


----------



## drusilla (22 Maggio 2015)

Ve l'ho detto che il latin lover è morto! (Sospiro)


----------



## zadig (22 Maggio 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> Ve l'ho detto che il latin lover è morto! (Sospiro)


c'è rimasto il latrin lover...


----------



## Nicka (22 Maggio 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> c'è rimasto il latrin lover...


No. Anche Oscuro ha detto "basta cessi!"


----------



## Homer (22 Maggio 2015)

Ok dai mi candido. Il mio CV è nel 3D di Minnie.
Ho perso il filo con chi devo gareggiare??


----------



## drusilla (22 Maggio 2015)

Homer ha detto:


> Ok dai mi candido. Il mio CV è nel 3D di Minnie.
> Ho perso il filo con chi devo gareggiare??


Vincent Tradito Fataignorante
credo[emoji2]


----------



## Homer (22 Maggio 2015)

Ma in cosa consiste il confronto??


----------



## oscuro (22 Maggio 2015)

*Nicka*



Nicka ha detto:


> No. Anche Oscuro ha detto "basta cessi!"



ma che stronza....:rotfl:


----------



## Nicka (22 Maggio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> ma che stronza....:rotfl:


Ma mi vuoi bbbbene!!!!


----------



## oscuro (22 Maggio 2015)

*Si*



Nicka ha detto:


> Ma mi vuoi bbbbene!!!!


Si.....!:singleeye:


----------



## Simy (22 Maggio 2015)

:saggio:


----------



## Nicka (22 Maggio 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> :saggio:


E' un bene platonicissimo!!!


----------



## Simy (22 Maggio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> E' un bene platonicissimo!!!


:saggio:


----------



## oscuro (22 Maggio 2015)

*nicka*



Nicka ha detto:


> E' un bene platonicissimo!!!



bugiarda....


----------



## Eratò (22 Maggio 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> :saggio:


Simy Yuma ha fame...Due bei femori di facocera sarebbero l'ideale


----------



## Simy (22 Maggio 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Simy Yuma ha fame...Due bei femori di facocera sarebbero l'ideale


sono assolutamente d'accordo.


in ogni caso come vedete non si candida... e non mi vuole... quindi :triste:


----------



## Nicka (22 Maggio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> bugiarda....


E che cazzo pure tu!!!
Sto cercando di salvarmi i femori!!!


----------



## Eratò (22 Maggio 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> sono assolutamente d'accordo.
> 
> 
> in ogni caso come vedete non si candida... e non mi vuole... quindi :triste:


Ti vuole,ti vuole solo che Oscurello è  timidp


----------



## Eratò (22 Maggio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> E che cazzo pure tu!!!
> Sto cercando di salvarmi i femori!!!


Yuma corri cucciola!Son caldi e succulenti....freschi freschi!


----------



## oscuro (22 Maggio 2015)

*Si*



Eratò ha detto:


> Ti vuole,ti vuole solo che Oscurello è  timidp



Ecco.


----------



## Simy (22 Maggio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ecco.


Quindi?


----------



## zadig (22 Maggio 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> Quindi?


quindi seducilo tu, e che cazzo! 

Ora un ragazzo timido ma che sai essere adatto a te lo scarti?
Dai che poi, pian piano, vincerà la timidezza e darà il suo meglio! :up:


----------



## zadig (22 Maggio 2015)

Homer ha detto:


> Ok dai mi candido. Il mio CV è nel 3D di Minnie.
> Ho perso il filo con chi devo gareggiare??


la lotta è dura e l'affare si ingrossa: ora è in gara pure oscuro...


----------



## oscuro (22 Maggio 2015)

*ma*

Ma alla fine chi ha vinto?:rotfl:


----------



## gas (22 Maggio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma alla fine chi ha vinto?:rotfl:


io sono arrivato secondo perché Farfalla mi ha fatto lo sgambetto e sono caduto:rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (22 Maggio 2015)

*Si*



gas ha detto:


> io sono arrivato secondo perché Farfalla mi ha fatto lo sgambetto e sono caduto:rotfl:



Io mi candido per fata...qui le donne non mi vedono più....


----------



## gas (22 Maggio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io mi candido per fata...qui le donne non mi vedono più....


vero.... ci siamo rotti le palle....
parlano, chiacchierano, parlano, chiacchierano
riparlano
.......
......
richiacchierano
...............
..............
.................
alla fine il nulla..........


----------



## Eratò (22 Maggio 2015)

gas ha detto:


> vero.... ci siamo rotti le palle....
> parlano, chiacchierano, parlano, chiacchierano
> riparlano
> .......
> ...


Cercate di zittirle con i baci....:carnevalnon lo so cosa m'ha preso oggi giuro:singleeye


----------



## gas (22 Maggio 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Cercate di zittirle con i baci....:carnevalnon lo so cosa m'ha preso oggi giuro:singleeye


volendo anche con altro ma c'è il pericolo di un morso....:rotfl:


----------



## Nicka (22 Maggio 2015)

gas ha detto:


> vero.... ci siamo rotti le palle....
> parlano, chiacchierano, parlano, chiacchierano
> riparlano
> .......
> ...


Io ho detto la mia sul thread di Fata...


----------



## gas (22 Maggio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Io ho detto la mia sul thread di Fata...


cioè?
vabbè vado a vedere


----------



## gas (22 Maggio 2015)

*nicka*



gas ha detto:


> cioè?
> vabbè vado a vedere


è il concludono che  mi lascia perplesso:rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (22 Maggio 2015)

gas ha detto:


> io sono arrivato secondo perché Farfalla mi ha fatto lo sgambetto e sono caduto:rotfl:


:rotfl::rotfl:Ma chi era primo ?


----------



## gas (22 Maggio 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl:Ma chi era primo ?


mi pare Oscuro....non so...
Simy lo ha portato via


----------



## Fiammetta (22 Maggio 2015)

gas ha detto:


> mi pare Oscuro....non so...
> Simy lo ha portato via


Ha  Fatto bene


----------



## gas (22 Maggio 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ha  Fatto bene


mi dispiace x Oscuro..... sentirà solo parlare....:rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (22 Maggio 2015)

gas ha detto:


> mi dispiace x Oscuro..... sentirà solo parlare....:rotfl:


Dici ?


----------



## gas (22 Maggio 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Dici ?


penso proprio di si

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (22 Maggio 2015)

gas ha detto:


> penso proprio di si
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Ma chi ? oscuro chiacchiera, mica Simy, non siete tu e lui i chiacchieroni ?


----------



## Daniele34 (24 Maggio 2015)

...a che punto siamo arrivati?

Mi sono distratto un attimo...


----------



## oscuro (24 Maggio 2015)

*Io*



Daniele34 ha detto:


> ...a che punto siamo arrivati?
> 
> Mi sono distratto un attimo...



Io mi sono candidato per fata...:rotfl:Almeno finiranno di infilarmi in ogni cesso....!


----------



## Simy (24 Maggio 2015)

Daniele34 ha detto:


> ...a che punto siamo arrivati?
> 
> Mi sono distratto un attimo...


Ancora a nessuno


----------



## Simy (24 Maggio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io mi sono candidato per fata...:rotfl:Almeno finiranno di infilarmi in ogni cesso....!


Abbattetemi


----------



## Spot (24 Maggio 2015)

Daniele34 ha detto:


> ...a che punto siamo arrivati?
> 
> Mi sono distratto un attimo...


Al punto che i pischelli di questo forum una come Simy non la meritano. 
Fumo, solo fumo.


----------



## Ghostly (25 Maggio 2015)

Bella la voce ma le cose che esprime sono belle a loro volta?


----------



## Simy (26 Maggio 2015)

Ghostly ha detto:


> Bella la voce ma le cose che esprime sono belle a loro volta?


----------



## Sbriciolata (26 Maggio 2015)

Simy ha detto:


>


fai conto che sia la sfinge, devi risolvere l'indovinello altrimenti il mostro ti divora.


----------



## Simy (26 Maggio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> fai conto che sia la sfinge, devi risolvere l'indovinello altrimenti il mostro ti divora.



se vabbè, ciao


----------



## Ghostly (27 Maggio 2015)

Una può avere una bella voce ma se spara solo minchiate perché deve pensare troppo a cosa dire e non ci sta dietro, fa una miglior figura tacendo. Meglio cosi?


----------



## Simy (27 Maggio 2015)

Ghostly ha detto:


> Una può avere una bella voce ma se spara solo minchiate perché deve pensare troppo a cosa dire e non ci sta dietro, fa una miglior figura tacendo. Meglio cosi?


il fatto che tu mi sti dicendo di scrivere cazzate (ed è un tuo diritto pensarlo) l'ho capito dal primo post; non capisco il riferimento alla bella voce.


----------



## Ghostly (27 Maggio 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> il fatto che tu mi sti dicendo di scrivere cazzate (ed è un tuo diritto pensarlo) l'ho capito dal primo post; non capisco il riferimento alla bella voce.



I miei problemi di natura sociale scattano sempre in questo modo.

Io esprimo un concetto generale e qualcuno nel mucchio si offende.

Dico solo che sbagli a pensare cosi fosse solo per il fatto che non ho la più pallida idea di chi tu siae quindi come faccio a giudicare... Impossibile.


----------



## Sbriciolata (27 Maggio 2015)

Ghostly ha detto:


> I miei problemi di natura sociale scattano sempre in questo modo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Per gli aforismi c'è un 3d apposito.


----------



## Simy (27 Maggio 2015)

Ghostly ha detto:


> I miei problemi di natura sociale scattano sempre in questo modo.
> 
> Io esprimo un concetto generale e qualcuno nel mucchio si offende.
> 
> Dico solo che sbagli a pensare cosi fosse solo per il fatto che non ho la più pallida idea di chi tu siae quindi come faccio a giudicare... Impossibile.



magari prova a rivedere il tuo modo di esprimere i concetti... e per la cronaca non mi sono offesa


----------



## Ghostly (27 Maggio 2015)

Volevo dire che al di la del timbro vocale e del vocabolario utilizzato, é ancora più importante che i concetti siano gradevoli a loro volta


----------



## Vincent Vega (27 Maggio 2015)

Ghostly ha detto:


> Volevo dire che al di la del timbro vocale e del vocabolario utilizzato, é ancora più importante che i concetti siano gradevoli a loro volta


Lapalisse a te ti fa un baffo


----------



## Vincent Vega (27 Maggio 2015)

da 2 mesi non si capisce un cazzo.
Deve essere la famosa "maledizione di Rewind".


----------



## Simy (27 Maggio 2015)

Vincent Vega ha detto:


> da 2 mesi non si capisce un cazzo.
> Deve essere la famosa "*maledizione di Rewind*".


:risata:


----------



## Ghostly (27 Maggio 2015)

Vincent Vega ha detto:


> Lapalisse a te ti fa un baffo




Mi sento una merda!

Ps bel nick


----------



## banshee (27 Maggio 2015)

Vincent Vega ha detto:


> da 2 mesi non si capisce un cazzo.
> Deve essere la famosa "*maledizione di Rewind*".


vero?? :carneval:


----------



## Sbriciolata (27 Maggio 2015)

Vincent Vega ha detto:


> da 2 mesi non si capisce un cazzo.
> Deve essere la famosa "maledizione di Rewind".


in effetti un pochino di mal di pancia mi è venuto. Ma hanno chiuso Badoo?


----------



## Homer (27 Maggio 2015)

Ma alla fine questo "accoppiatore"  è stato trovato??


----------



## Simy (27 Maggio 2015)

Homer ha detto:


> Ma alla fine questo "accoppiatore"  è stato trovato??



:triste:


----------



## Higgins (27 Maggio 2015)

Homer ha detto:


> Ma alla fine questo "accoppiatore"  è stato trovato??



Bravo Homer, 
me lo chiedevo anch'io... 80 pagine di 3d e manco un bacino da segnalare?


----------



## Simy (27 Maggio 2015)

Higgins ha detto:


> Bravo Homer,
> me lo chiedevo anch'io... 80 pagine di 3d e manco un bacino da segnalare?


Tutti curiosi [emoji16]


----------



## Higgins (27 Maggio 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> Tutti curiosi [emoji16]


Io e Homer abbiamo l'istinto del cacciatore... non abbandoniamo mai la pista una volta individuata!


----------



## Simy (27 Maggio 2015)

Higgins ha detto:


> Io e Homer abbiamo l'istinto del cacciatore... non abbandoniamo mai la pista una volta individuata!


Sì ma la caccia si conclude con la cattura della preda. ... sennò state freschi


----------



## Higgins (27 Maggio 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> Sì ma la caccia si conclude con la cattura della preda. ... sennò state freschi



Ma io ho detto l'istinto... però ormai alla nostra età non abbiamo più l'abbrivio.


----------



## Simy (27 Maggio 2015)

Higgins ha detto:


> Ma io ho detto l'istinto... però ormai alla nostra età non abbiamo più l'abbrivio.


Quindi ormai per voi è un vago ricordo. ... capisco


----------



## Higgins (27 Maggio 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> Quindi ormai per voi è un vago ricordo. ... capisco



Eh si. Io ormai sono praticamente solo un esteta. Lascio fare ai giovani


----------



## Simy (27 Maggio 2015)

Higgins ha detto:


> Eh si. Io ormai sono praticamente solo un esteta. Lascio fare ai giovani


Ahhhhhh

Prendo nota nel caso iniziassi  a broccolarmi. ..almeno so che è solo per il tuo ego


----------



## Higgins (27 Maggio 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> Ahhhhhh
> 
> Prendo nota nel caso iniziassi  a broccolarmi. ..almeno so che è solo per il tuo ego



ld:ld:ld:ld:ld:ld:ld:ld:


----------



## Simy (27 Maggio 2015)

[emoji16] [emoji16] [emoji16] [emoji16] [emoji16]


----------



## Scaredheart (27 Maggio 2015)

Cioè con una come Simy  siamo arrivati a sto punto? 

Allora è proprio vero che questi iniziano a preferire i trans!! 

Simy a sto punto non è colpa tua... è che non siamo fornite di ciò che piace a loro...

Dopo 80 pagine non me lo spiego diversamente!


----------



## Simy (27 Maggio 2015)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> Cioè con una come Simy  siamo arrivati a sto punto?
> 
> Allora è proprio vero che questi iniziano a preferire i trans!!
> 
> ...


Ma il plurale??? Tu che c'entri [emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## Scaredheart (27 Maggio 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> Ma il plurale??? Tu che c'entri [emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23]


Che ormai sto forum per noi utentesse  è peggio di esser in un convento di frati...almeno alcuni di loro le foto sconce  delle suore le tengono... qui invece chiuso... nada... se preferiscono altro, vale per tutte le "nopenemunite" del forum :rotfl: 

Ha ragione Drusilla!


----------



## Simy (27 Maggio 2015)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> Che ormai sto forum per noi utentesse  è peggio di esser in un convento di frati...almeno alcuni di loro le foto sconce  delle suore le tengono... qui invece chiuso... nada... se preferiscono altro, vale per tutte le "nopenemunite" del forum :rotfl:
> 
> Ha ragione Drusilla!


Chiacchiere e distintivo


----------



## Scaredheart (27 Maggio 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> Chiacchiere e distintivo


mica si potevano smentire!!


----------



## oscuro (28 Maggio 2015)

*Ok*

Fatela finita......:rotfl:


----------



## banshee (28 Maggio 2015)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> Che ormai sto forum per noi utentesse  è peggio di esser in un convento di frati...almeno alcuni di loro le foto sconce  delle suore le tengono... qui invece chiuso... nada... se preferiscono altro, vale per tutte le "nopenemunite" del forum :rotfl:
> 
> Ha ragione Drusilla!


vuoi che facciamo un 3d anche per te?  raccogliamo candidature?


----------



## Scaredheart (28 Maggio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> vuoi che facciamo un 3d anche per te?  raccogliamo candidature?


E  a che servirebbe? A fare chiacchierare  gli utonti  del più o del meno? Tanto solo chiacchiere  e distintivo...guarda da quanto è aperto quello di Simy... uno non può,  l'altro è occupato, l'altro a 30 anni mi è vecchio ed esteta. .. na tragedia!!


----------



## banshee (28 Maggio 2015)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> E  a che servirebbe? A fare chiacchierare  gli utonti  del più o del meno? Tanto solo chiacchiere  e distintivo...guarda da quanto è aperto quello di Simy... uno non può,  l'altro è occupato, l'altro a 30 anni mi è vecchio ed esteta. .. na tragedia!!


vabbè ma tu non ti stare a preoccupare di loro, tu cerchi? se cerchi ti facciamo il 3d, ci pensiamo noi :carneval:


----------



## Scaredheart (28 Maggio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Fatela finita......:rotfl:


Se avevo le mani occupate non scrivevo...


----------



## oscuro (28 Maggio 2015)

*Si*



Scaredheart ha detto:


> Se avevo le mani occupate non scrivevo...


Noto un certo livore verso i maschietti del forum...!Chiaramente non mi sento chiamato in causa....


----------



## banshee (28 Maggio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Noto un certo livore verso i maschietti del forum...!Chiaramente non mi sento chiamato in causa....


no io no, io sto tuttappppposto :up::up::up::up:

scared la vedo inquieta... che le hai fatto?


----------



## gas (28 Maggio 2015)

smettetelaaaaa
i pesciolini non abboccano


----------



## banshee (28 Maggio 2015)

gas ha detto:


> smettetelaaaaa
> i pesciolini non abboccano


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::up:


----------



## oscuro (28 Maggio 2015)

*Banshee*



banshee ha detto:


> no io no, io sto tuttappppposto :up::up::up::up:
> 
> scared la vedo inquieta... che le hai fatto?


Se scrivo nulla...è la fine:rotfl::rotfl:!Mi dai l'occasione di chiarire:io sono asessuato,avulso da questo contesto. Quando si parla di maschio del forum,io mi sento fuori,io sono un'altra cosa....


----------

